# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  "Die Früherkennung wird überschätzt"

## Günter55

*Die Zahlen sind alarmierend: Jeder Vierte stirbt in Deutschland  an Krebs. Mit dem "Nationalen Krebsplan", den das Bundeskabinett heute  beschlossen hat, sollen Vorsorge und Therapien verbessert werden. Dieser  Vorstoß stößt jedoch auf Kritik. Gehen die Maßnahmen in die richtige  Richtung?

Lies hier
*

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Günther,

danke für den Hinweis auf die erneut aufgebrochene "Vorsorge-diskussion". Liegt genau im Trend, weil ja die dummen Ärzte zu blöd sind, Statistiken richtig zu lesen



> *RalfDm* 
> *Moderator*
> 
> 
> Registriert seit15.04.2006OrtLandschaft AngelnBeiträge1.494
> 
> *Viele Mediziner sind nicht in der Lage, Statistiken richtig zu lesen*Gelesen heute in Spiegel Online:
> 
> "Viele Mediziner sind nicht in der Lage, Statistiken richtig zu lesen. Berliner Wissenschaftler fordern deshalb eine verbesserte Ausbildung von Ärzten. Problematisch wird das fehlende Know-how bei der Beratung von Patienten. Denn falsche Auskünfte haben manchmal dramatische Folgen."
> ...


Und deshalb wird die Krebsvorsorge zu Unrecht von den nicht nur dummen sondern auch noch geldgierigen Ärzten dem Patienten "gegen Bares" (Zitat hier aus dem Forum) abverlangt.

Neben dem, zwar approbierten Mediziner von der SPD, Herrn Lauterbach, meldet sich auch Frau Birgit Bender von den Grünen und wirft alles über einen Haufen in den Orkus.

Dazu frage ich mich: was hat den heutigen Hilferuf Frerich48 im Forum veranlaßt.  Solange nicht zum Arzt zu gehen, bis daß die Werte das geschilderte Maß erreicht haben ? 




> Gestern, 09:47#1
> *Frerich 48* 
> *Benutzer*
> 
> 
> Registriert seit06.08.2012Beiträge2
> 
> *Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs*Hallo ,
> bei mir wurde im April eher zufällig der PSA-Wert gemessen mit dem Ergebnis 590. Eine weitere Messung zwei Tage später ergab den Wert 515.
> Darauf hin habe ich ein MRT machen lassen .Ergebnis :Prostatacarcinom (rechter Lappen) mit Infiltration in die Samenblasen , in die Harnblase und in das periprostatische Fettgewebe. Volumen insgesamt 85 ml. Nachweis einer Lymphknotenmetastisierung. Das Szintigramm ergab keinen positiven Befund. Behandlung: Zweifache Hormonblockade mit Trenantone u d Bicatulamid. PSA nach 4 Wochen 39,8 . Dann IMRT-Bestrahlung, wobei inder Planungs -CT kein Lymphknotenbefall zu sehen war. PSA nach knapp 3 Monaten nach Beginn der Hormonblockade 3,69 . Frage: Hat die Behandlung noch kurative Chancen? Ist der PSA- Abfall im Rahmen dessen, was zu erwarten war?


Das bedeutet: erst das Symptom Krebs soll den Patienten zum Arzt führen. Dann kann ja immer noch die Arztmeute tätig werden. Die Kasse und die Politiker handeln zynisch! Selektion hatten wir im Land schon genug.

Liebe Mitstreiter, seid mir bitte nicht böse. Offenbar haben hohe Ozonwete Herrn Lauterbach und Frau Bender beeinträchtigt. Die meisten Forumsleser werden die individuelle Sichtweise höher bewerten, als die statistischen Künste der Politiker.

Winfried

----------


## tom aus lu

Gehe hin und tue scheinbar gutes..... ach wenn nicht doch bald schon wieder Bundestagswahl wäre könnte man da auch noch was positives sehen.

Ich fürchte aber, dass der "Nationale Krebsplan" kaum Krebstode verhindern wird. Unterm Strich gibt er den bereits bestehenden Angeboten doch nur einen neuen Namen und evtl. neue Altersgrenzen. Doch gerade letzteres wird spätestens bei den Kostenträgern dann zum Problem, denn wer unterm Strich dann das alles finanzieren soll wird in diesem Krebsplan erst gar nicht erwähnt. Das wird dann zum Thema nach der Bundestagswahl und da brauchen wir erst gar nicht mehr weiter denken.... so werden das auch die Kritiker sehen!

Tom

----------


## tom aus lu

> Dazu frage ich mich: was hat den heutigen Hilferuf Frerich48 im Forum veranlaßt.  Solange nicht zum Arzt zu gehen, bis daß die Werte das geschilderte Maß erreicht haben ?


Vielleicht gerade die über 100 Euro die ihm als IGEL bei einer kompletten urologischen Früherkennung (US Niere, Blase, TRUS und PSA und Urintest) als Kassenpatient in Rechnung gestellt wird? 

Der nationale Krebsplan würde Sinn machen wenn er endliche einheitliche Standards zu Tage fördern würde und Früherkennung keine Frage der persönlichen finanziellen Situation mehr wäre.

Dies wäre ein erster Schritt um mehr Menschen zur Früherkennung zu bewegen. Schafft die IGEL bei der Früherkennung ab dann könnten die Menschen auch mit ruhigem Gewissen und ohne zusätzliche finanzielle Belastung ihrer Gesundheitsvorsorge nachkommen - so trivial ist das. 

Tom

----------


## Günter55

Hallo,

ich habe mal den Bericht unkommentiert ins Forum gestellt und siehe da, es entsteht eine kleine Diskussion. Ich habe eine eigene Meinung zur Früherkennung und die ergibt sich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung und der Logik:

Mit 46 Jahren hatte ich ein Agreement mit meinem Hausarzt getroffen, dass wir unabhängig von der GKV jedes Jahr eine Früherkennung durchführen. So bin ich jedes Jahr im Januar nach meinem Geburtstag zu meinem Hausarzt und wir haben folgende Untersuchungen durchgeführt:
Großes Blutbild
Abhören
Abtasten
Hämocult
Abtasten der Prostata.
Ultraschall des Unterbauchs
Abfragen der möglichen Beschwerden
Jedes Mal erhiel ich den Bescheid, dass da nichts wäre.
Die 3 Buchstaben PSA fielen auch einmal, aber da nichts zu tasten war, war die Bestimmung des PSA zunächst auf spätere Jahre verschoben. Ich war ja noch so "jung".

Mit 54 Jahren hatte ich die glorreiche Idee, doch einmal zum Männer-Arzt zu gehen. 
"Sollen wir PSA messen? Kostet aber 21.-€."
"Was ist das?"
Erklärung dazu gegeben vom Urologen.
"Okay, schadet ja nichts!"
Danach Tasten der Prostata.
"Die fühlt sich ganz unschuldig an. Sollen wir trotzdem zur Vorsicht einen Trans-Rektalen-Ultraschall machen? Kostet aber 26.-€ extra."
"Okay, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts."
Nach der Untersuchung:
"Machen Sie sich keine Sorgen, da ist nichts. Rufen Sie in 2-3 Tagen an, dann haben wir den PSA und ansonsten sehen wir uns im nächsten Jahr wieder"

Ich musste nur 2 Tage warten, dann rief mich mein Urologe persönlich an und bat sofort in die Sprechstunde zu kommen. Da wurde mir ein PSA von 347 ng/ml offenbart.

Meine Logik sagt mir jetzt: Hätte ich schon ab 46 Jahren PSA gemessen, dann hätte ich auch eine Chance auf Heilung gehabt und hätte der GKV viel Geld erspart.. Diese Chance habe ich jetzt nicht mehr.

Daher kann ich dieses elende Gelaber von Ärzten, Epidemologen, Krankenkassen-Sprechern und Politikern über Sinn und Unsinn von Krebs-Früherkennung nicht mehr hören. Anstatt von Fehlern zu lernen, verteufelt man einfach alles und sagt, es taugt nichts. Wie krank sind die Gesunden eigentlich?

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Günter,

so ganz spontan, Du kennst meine manchmal etwas impulsive Beurteilung: Wer behauptet, er sei gesund, der war nur noch nicht beim Onkel Doktor!!
*
"Alle Erkenntnis schwebt über einer grundlosen Tiefe"
*(Werner Heisenberg)

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,




> so ganz spontan, Du kennst meine manchmal etwas impulsive Beurteilung: Wer behauptet, er sei gesund, der war nur noch nicht beim Onkel Doktor!!


Du bist Jahrgang 1933 und im Jahr 2000 (so dein Profil) wurde der Krebs entdeckt. 
Mein Anliegen: Vorsorge fokusieren auf die 40-jährigen. So wie ich Dich aufgrund deiner immer wichtigen Beiträge einschätze, kannst du zustimmen, oder?

Wie können wir die Front der Vorsorgegegner aufbrechen ? Pfuscher und Statistikplapperer an den Pranger!

Jeder, der sich durch dieses Forum liest, wird ergriffen sein von der Wut der Betroffenen. Arroganz und Ignoranz bilden eine seltsame Allianz. 

Liebe Grüße

Winfried

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

was mich an Herrn Bahrs Ankündigung stört, ist die Benennung - bei Frauen von Brust und Gebährmutterhalskrebs.
Beide Zelllinien hoch malign und schnellwachsend.
Wenn durch eine zielführende Vorsorge mit der entsprechenden Datenerfassung eine Bevölkerungsgruppe in den Segen einer finanzierten Vorsorge kommt, begrüsse ich das sehr. 
Auch wird durch die rechtzeitige Vorsorge manch kurative Maßnahme zum Erfolg führen.
Somit kann ich der guten Absicht von Herrn Bahr nur positives abgewinnen. Manches Unheil läßt sich frühzeitig diagnostizieren und behandeln.




> Wie können wir die Front der Vorsorgegegner aufbrechen ?


Durch sehr sachliche Darstellung der Situation. Dieses sind die besten Waffen gegenüber der Polemiker, Dummschwätzer und Sommerlochrhetoriker.
Eine sachliche Argumentation - mit dem eigentlichen Thema der Vorsorge und der Datenerhebung - habe ich vermisst.

Aber wo blieben die Männer in der Früherkennung? Oder habe ich da etwas Überhört?.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## RalfDm

> Aber wo blieben die Männer in der Früherkennung? Oder habe ich da etwas Überhört?.


Der Darmkrebs wurde auch genannt. Da dürfen wir uns mit anstellen (hinten, bitte!).

Das  Problem, dass die Frauen bevorzugt im Fokus der Früherkennung stehen  (unsere blöde Prostata wird im Ansehen sowieso nie mit der weiblichen  Brust konkurrieren können), besteht nicht nur bei uns in Deutschland. Kürzlich  entdeckte ich ein schwedisches Prostatakrebs-Forum, das aber nicht von  der Dachorganisation Prostatacancerförbündet betrieben wird, sondern von  einem Regionalverband. Dort  klagen die Männer genauso darüber, dass für die Frauen in Sachen  Krebsfrüherkennung viel getan wird und sie (die Männer) nicht für so  wichtig genommen werden. Hier einige geschilderte Fälle:

"jag har  mött män där läkaren avrått från PSA-prov, behövs inte har  läkaren sagt. Det ser ut som om screening dröjer. Jag läste att en  landstingspolitiker någonstans i Sverige ville att det skulle sändas ut  informationsbrev till män över 50 år. Förmodar att det blev avslag."   Ich habe Männer getroffen, wo der Arzt vom PSA-Test abriet. Ist nicht  nötig, hat der Arzt gesagt. Es sieht aus als wenn das Screening auf sich  warten lässt. Ich habe gelesen, dass ein Landstingspolitiker  (entspricht einem Landtagspolitiker bei uns) irgendwo in Schweden  wollte, dass an alle Männer über 50 jahre ein Informationsbrief  geschickt wird. Ich vermute, dass das abgewiesen wird.

"Jag har som du män i min närhet där läkarna sagt att det inte var  nödvändigt. En fick till svar du ser så frisk ut så det är inte  nödvändigt.
Jag hade tur min läkare sa, när jag bad om psaprov,det kan jag väl göra.  Det var tur (det var en T3 tumör) nu är jag opererad sen ett drygt år  tillbaka och har omätbart PSA. Det måste bli slut på vissa läkares  attityder, och så måste vi som drabbats börja prata om problemet."  Ich  habe wie du Männer in meiner Nähe, wo der Arzt gesagt hat, dass es  nicht notwendig ist. Einer bekam zur Antwort "du siehst gesund aus,  darum ist das nicht notwendig". Ich hatte Glück, dass mein Arzt sagte,  als ich um den PSA-Test bat, das kann ich gerne machen. Das war Glück  (es war ein T3-Tumor). Jetzt bin ich seit einem knappen Jahr operiert  und habe unmessbares PSA. Es muss Schluss sein mit den Attitüden  gewisser Ärzte, und wir Betroffenen müssen anfangen, über das Problem zu  reden.

"Nu har det hänt igen, träffade en bekant häromdagen, han  är 65 år, och  hade varit på hälsokontroll på sin vårdcentral. Han hörde sig för om  PSA-prov, men fick då veta att det är onödigt om han inte har några  symtom, "provet skapar bara oro" fick han höra."  Jetzt ist es wieder  passiert, traf dieser Tage einen Bekannten, er ist 65 und war zur  Gesundheitskontrolle bei seinem Gesundheitszentrum. Er hörte sich nach  einem PSA-Test um, aber ihm wurde da gesagt, dass dass unnötig ist, wenn  man keine Symptome hat, "der Test schafft nur Unruhe!" bekam er zu  hören.

"Det är tyvärr inte ovanligt men lika fruktansvärt varje gång. Vet  inte hur vi ska få stopp på detta. Var själv på en föreläsning om  prostata som hade ordnats av min förening i värmland där stog en äldre  allmän läkare och sa rakt ut " Jag tycker inte att det är meningfullt  att psa testa yngre friska män" Där satt jag opererad sedan 6 månader  det var ju mig det inte var meningfullt att testa.
Det är enda gången jag blir riktigt arg så jag gick i argumentation med  honom och jag hoppas att han tänker om eller slutar vara läkare för han  är farlig för oss män."  Das ist leider nicht ungewöhnlich, aber  jedesmal gleich furchtbar. Ich weiß nicht, wie wir das stoppen können.  Ich war selbst auf einem Vortrag über die Prostata, der von meiner SHG  in Värmland veranstaltet worden war. Da stand ein älterer Allgemeinarzt  und sagte geradeheraus "Ich finde nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist, bei  jüngeren gesunden Männern einen PSA-Test zu machen". Da saß ich, seit  sechs Monate operiert, ich war es ja, den zu testen nicht sinnvoll war.

Vor  noch nicht allzu langer Zeit  vor zehn Jahren vielleicht  gab es in  Skandinavien keine Krebsfrüherkennung auf Prostatakrebs. Wenn die Männer  damit diagnostiziert wurden, dann war es für eine kurative Behandlung  viel zu spät und sie wurden nur noch palliativ behandelt. In einer  dänischen Wochenzeitschrift für Ärzte gab es im Jahr 2003 einen ARtikel,  in dem es u. a. hieß:

"Die optimale Behandlung von Patienten mit  frühem, lokalisiertem Prostatakrebs war lange kontrovers. Die lange  Naturgeschichte, die als der unbehandelte Verlauf ver*standen wird,  machte es schwierig, die Wirkung der Behandlung in früheren Phasen der  Krankheit zu beurteilen. In Skandinavien und besonders in Dänemark haben  wir viele Jahre lang an einer beobachtenden Strategie festgehalten,  wobei Patienten mit symptomlosem, nichtmetastasierten Prostatakrebs nur  beobachtet wurden, um, wenn der Krebs sich zu einem fortgeschrittenem  und symptomatischen Krebs entwickelte, mit einer endokrinen Manipulation  einzusetzen, die vom Konzept her eine palliative Therapie war.

Mit der Einführung des prostataspezifischen Antigens (PSA) gegen Ende  der 1980er wurde bei mehr Männern ein Prostatakrebs in einem Stadium  diagnostiziert, in dem der Krebs lokalisiert war. Auf Basis der  traditionellen chirurgisch-onkologischen Stra*tegie und amerikanischen  Erfahrungen mit chirurgischer Behandlung wurde 1995 in Dänemark die  radikale Prostatektomie als Behandlung für lokalisierten Prostatakrebs  bei jüngeren Patienten (<65-70 Jahre) mit einer erwarteten  Überlebenszeit von >10 Jahren eingeführt."

Ralf

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Ralf,




> Der Darmkrebs wurde auch genannt. Da dürfen wir uns mit anstellen (hinten, bitte!).
> 
> Das Problem, dass die Frauen bevorzugt im Fokus der Früherkennung stehen (unsere blöde Prostata wird im Ansehen sowieso nie mit der weiblichen Brust konkurrieren können), besteht nicht nur bei uns in Deutschland. Kürzlich entdeckte ich ein schwedisches Prostatakrebs-Forum, das aber nicht von der Dachorganisation Prostatacancerförbündet betrieben wird, sondern von einem Regionalverband. Dort klagen die Männer genauso darüber, dass für die Frauen in Sachen Krebsfrüherkennung viel getan wird und sie (die Männer) nicht für so wichtig genommen werde.


Das Gesundheitswesen in Schweden kann kein Vorbild für Deutschland sein. So kennen die Schweden keine Privatversicherung. Auch keinen "freiwillig" zahlenden Patienten! Vor 3 Jahren wollte ich für einen schwedischen Freund in 
Stockholm (43 Jahre, 4 Kinder, PSA 259) eine weiterführende Diagnostik bei seinem Arzt anregen. Ich wurde am Telefon beschimpft. Für solche Dinge hätten nur wir Deutsche Geld. Und es gäbe eben keine Möglichkeit, auch nicht für den freiwilligen Selbstzahler, eine Diagnostik (MRT u.s.w.) vorzunehmen. Nach 14 Monaten wurde der Patient beerdigt.

Aus vielen Beiträgen im Forum kann ich den Schluß ziehen: wesentliche kurative Diagnostik und Therapie läuft über die Selbstzahler - vulgo Privatversicherung. Und viele GKV-Versicherte haben sich ihr Recht - basierend auf die Erfahrung der Privatpatienten - regelrecht erstritten. Gott sei Dank.

In vielen Aspekten ist der private, individuelle Ansporn der Antrieb für die träge öffentliche Ebene. Darum laut und vernehmbar die Forderung nach Vorsorge stellen und untermauern mit der - zugegenenermaßen - dürftigen Statistik.
Aktuelles Vorbild: die 52-jährige bayerische evangelische  Bischöfin hat kürzliche ihre Darmkrebserkrankung öffentlich gemacht.

Betroffenheit kann treffen!

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> Du bist Jahrgang 1933 und im Jahr 2000 (so dein Profil) wurde der Krebs entdeckt. 
> Mein Anliegen: Vorsorge fokusieren auf die 40-jährigen. So wie ich Dich aufgrund deiner immer wichtigen Beiträge einschätze, kannst du zustimmen, oder?


Lieber Winfried,

zunächst einmal möchte ich ein weiteres Mal feststellen, dass Du eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum bist. Mein flapsiges Zitat, das aber auf mir unbekanntem Mist gewachsen ist, war kein Hinweis darauf, dass ich etwa selbst ein Gegner jeglicher Vorsorgeuntersuchungen bin. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Was mich beschäftigt ist vielmehr die oft unzureichende pathologische Befundstellung nach einer Prostatabiopsie. Die Berichte landen meist beim Urologen und dienen eher weniger einer gründlichen Analyse für die möglicherweise den besten Erfolg versprechende Therapie. Hinzu kommen die oft abweichenden oder eher verwirrenden Malignitätsbezeichnungen beginnend mit GS oder nach Helpap oder WHO oder einfach nur TNM. Die S3-Leitlinien für PCa beschreiben unzählige Varianten für AS, kennen aber GS 7a + GS 7b nicht. 

Mein Profil im Forum enthält die wichtigsten Daten. Wer an ausführlicheren Schilderungen meiner PKH interessiert ist, wird *hier* fündig.

Hier erfährt man denn auch, was einem passieren kann, wenn man die Vorsorge dem vermeintlichen Hausarzt überlässt. Der meinen Darm überprüfende Professor meinte nach der Endoskopie, dass er an der Prostata verdächtige Areale gesehen habe und lotste mich direkt zu seinem Klinikkollegen, der dann tatsächlich nach inzwischen verflossenen 1 1/2 Jahren einen mittlerweile auf das Doppelte gestiegenen PSA-Wert konstatierte. Der weitere Ablauf ist für mich bislang dank der hoffentlich richtigen Vorgehensweise akzeptabel.

 Unter der Überschrift "Mit Krankendaten den Krebs bekämpfen helfen" macht auch der "Mannheimer Morgen" auf das geplante Krebsregister mit* diese*m Beitrag aufmerksam.

Professor Nikolaus Becker am DKFZ meint "Das Thema geht in die richtige Richtung" und führt *dies* aus.

Zu meinen Bedenken hinsichtlich ungenügender oder eher unvollständiger Pathologenbefunde nach Prostatabiopsien werde ich gelegentlich in einem separaten Thread noch einmal etwas ausführen.

*"Dem Anwenden musss das Erkennen vorangehen"
*(Max Planck)

----------


## W.Rellok

*Hallo liebe Mitstreiter in Sachen Vorsorge,

Göteborger Screening-Studie Prostatakrebs: Aktives Überwachen ist sichere Option*

Quelle: springermedizin.de Quellendetails Quellendetails
publiziert am: 13.9.2012 8:00
Quelle: springermedizin.de
Autor: Robert Bublak
basierend auf: Godtman RA et al. Outcome Following Active Surveillance of Men with 4 Screen-detected Prostate Cancer. Results from the Göteborg 5 Randomised Population-based Prostate Cancer Screening Trial. Eur Urol 2012, online 4. September; doi: 10.1016/j.eururo.2012.08.066




© hakan çorbacı / fotolia.com
Männer, bei denen durch ein PSA-Screening ein Prostatakarzinom niedrigen Risikos diagnostiziert worden ist, bewahrt aktive Überwachung vor Übertherapie. Ihre Chance, die folgenden zehn Jahre zu überleben, beträgt über 80%.


Urologen und Onkologen der Universität Göteborg haben in einer randomisierten, populationsbasierten Studie untersucht, wie sich aktive Überwachung auf den Verlauf einer Prostatakrebs-Erkrankung auswirkt. Ein solches Karzinom war zwischen 1995 und 2012 bei 968 Studienteilnehmern festgestellt worden, in 60% der Fälle handelte es sich um Karzinome mit sehr niedrigem oder niedrigem Risikograd. 439 der Männer (45%) wurden daraufhin aktiv überwacht. Das Durchschnittsalter in der Studiengruppe lag bei 65,4 Jahren. Der mediane Follow-up lief über sechs Jahre.
77,7% der überwachten Probanden hatten Krebs mit niedrigem oder sehr niedrigem Risiko, keiner litt an fortgeschrittenen Tumorformen. 162 der 439 aktiv Überwachten (37%) mussten zeitverzögert aktiv behandelt werden, sei es operativ, strahlen- oder hormontherapeutisch. Bei 39 Probanden (8,8%) war schließlich ein Versagen der Überwachung zu konstatieren  sie zeigten erneut markante PSA-Anstiege nach aktiver Therapie (14 Patienten), benötigten Hormone (23), entwickelten Metastasen (1) oder starben an Prostatakrebs (1).
Zehn-Jahres-Überleben von 81,1%
Auf zehn Jahre geschätzt erreichten die Raten des Gesamtüberlebens, des behandlungsfreien bzw. des Überlebens ohne Versagen der Überwachungsstrategie 81,1%, 45,5% und 86,4%. Die Versagensgefahr war bei den Hochrisikotumoren 4,6-fach höher als in der Gruppe mit dem niedrigsten Risiko.
Anzeige

Ein großer Teil der Männer, deren Prostatakarzinom im Rahmen eines PSA-Screenings entdeckt wird, ist mit aktiver Überwachung gut versorgt, schreiben die Autoren der Studie. Für Karzinome mit niedrigem Risiko sei diese Strategie als sicher anzusehen. Niedrig riskant sind in diesem Zusammenhang T1N0M0-Karzinome mit einem Gleason-Score ≤ 6 und einem PSA-Wert < 10 ng/ml.

*publiziert am:* 13.9.2012 8:00 *Autor:* Robert Bublak *Quelle:* springermedizin.de *basierend auf:* Godtman RA et al. Outcome Following Active Surveillance of Men with 4 Screen-detected Prostate Cancer. Results from the Göteborg 5 Randomised Population-based Prostate Cancer Screening Trial. Eur Urol 2012, online 4. September; doi: 10.1016/j.eururo.2012.08.066 

und das aus Schweden...

Winfried

----------


## Schorschel

> ...*Ein großer Teil der Männer, deren Prostatakarzinom im Rahmen eines PSA-Screenings entdeckt wird, ist mit aktiver Überwachung gut versorgt*, schreiben die Autoren der Studie. Für Karzinome mit niedrigem Risiko sei diese Strategie als sicher anzusehen. Niedrig riskant sind in diesem Zusammenhang T1N0M0-Karzinome mit einem Gleason-Score ≤ 6 und einem PSA-Wert < 10 ng/ml...


So ist es, und deshalb schreibe ich ja hier seit Jahren gegen die "Ab auf den OP-Tisch"-Routine der meisten Urologen. Wenn diese Schlussfolgerung der Schweden Leitlinie der Urologie würde, dann wäre auch die Früherkennung aus der Kritik raus. 

Denn nicht die Früherkennung ("PSA-Screening") ist das Problem, sondern das, was die Urologie derzeit daraus macht: ein fast automatisiertes Füttern der OP-Maschinerie nach dem Motto "Sicher ist sicher - raus mit dem Ding" - extrem oft eine deutliche Übertherapie mit z.T. schlimmen (und völlig überflüssigen) lebenslangen Folgen für die Operierten. Vom volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden durch Krankenhaus-, Nachsorge- und Arbeitsausfallkosten einmal gar nicht zu reden.

Wer mag, kann sich ja diesen Thread zu AS noch mal durchlesen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...Therapieoption

Schorschel

----------


## Mattse

Wenn man hier tiefer einsteigt, wird einem schnell kar, um was es tätsächlich geht.

Der derzeitige Bundes"Gesundheitsminister" *Daniel Bahr* ist von Haus aus beurlaubter Bankkaufmann der Dresdener Bank mit Bachelorabschluss in der *Volkswirtschaftlehre* und einem Masterabschluss des*"Business Management mit dem Schwerpunkt International Health Care and Hospital Management*" Studiums. (Abschluss: Master of Business Administration).
http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/ab...hr_daniel.html

Und etwas anderes steht in diesem http://www.bmg.bund.de/fileadmin/dat...etz_120702.pdf
Enturf auch nicht. Es geht hier nicht um durch Krebs Betroffene.
*
Birgitt Bender 
*http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/ab...r_birgitt.html
mit ihrem Studium der *Rechtswissenschaften* sollte zu den fachlichen Anforderungen eigentlich nichts beitragen.

Klar, die wirtschaftlichen Komponenten sollen auch berücksichtigt werde, aber im Vordergrund sollte eigentlich die Gesundheit stehen.

Dafür sehe ich persönlich *Dr. Karl Lauterbach 
*http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/ab...bach_karl.html
doch klar im Vorteil, mit Studienabschlüssen in *Medizin und Gesundheitsökonomie*.

Aber leider ist es in Deutschland mittlerweile überall das Gleiche: Betriebswirte und Juristen stehen den Fachleuten vor, anstatt diese in ihrem Fachgebiet wirtschaftlich zu beraten und rechtlich abzusichern. Und das Schlimmste daran ist, das solche Themen inhaltlich kaputtpolitisiert werden, parteiübergreifend versteht sich. Mit Steuer- und oder Rechtsfragen gehe ich auch nicht zum Urologen. Mit Prostatakrebs gehe ich nicht zum Steuerberater oder zum Rechtsanwalt. Es ist zum erbrechen (auf gut deutsch: kotzen).

----------


## tom aus lu

> Ab auf den OP-Tisch"-Routine der meisten Urologen


 ist aber eine direkte Auswirkung unseres Gesundheitssystems und der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz alternativer Strategien. 

Sich intensiv mit Patienten zu beschäftigen erfordert Zeit. Zeit zur individuellen Betrachtung und zu Aufklärung der Patienten ist aber in keiner Kalkulation vorhanden. Der Weg zur OP Empfehlung ist der Weg des geringste Aufwandes und der höchsten Akzeptanz. Da hier auch noch die Psychologie des Menschen eine Rolle spielt und Patienten eine OP regelrecht fordern. 

Der nächste Aspekt ist der einer Patientenbindung, welche bei der OP-Nachsorge wesentlich höher ist als bei Patienten die einen Krebs in sich tragen und diesen beobachten sollen. Vor Angst doch nicht die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben werden solche Patienten eher geneigt sein ihren Arzt zu wechseln bis der nächste dann doch wieder eine OP-Empfehlung ausspricht. 

Welche Veranlassung sollten also Urologen haben sich über andere Wege Gedanken zu machen? 

Tom

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Mitdiskutanten,

@Schorschel



> "Ab auf den OP-Tisch"-Routine der meisten Urologen.


@Mattse



> Betriebswirte und Juristen stehen den Fachleuten vor, anstatt diese in ihrem Fachgebiet wirtschaftlich zu beraten und rechtlich abzusichern.


@tom



> Der Weg zur OP Empfehlung ist der Weg ...der höchsten Akzeptanz.


Wir bewegen uns im Bereich der Vorsorge. Da steht der Patient mit einem "erhöhten PSA-Wert" erstmal vor einer schwarzen Wand. In dem Stadium der Erkenntnis wird vorzugsweise auf "Routine" vertraut, die noch dazu "rechtlich abgesichert" erscheint. Damit erfährt der Op-Tisch höchste Akzeptanz. 


Diesem Automatismus entgegen zu wirken, sehe ich als meine Aufgabe an. Ich werde - wie früher schon angedeutet - im Berufsverband der haussärztlichen Internisten dafür arbeiten.


Winfried

----------


## HorstK

> Diesem Automatismus entgegen zu wirken, sehe ich als meine Aufgabe an. Ich werde - wie früher schon angedeutet - im Berufsverband der haussärztlichen Internisten dafür arbeiten.


DANKE für Ihren Einsatz Dr.med.Winfried Rellok (=rückwärts gelesen Koller) 
Viel Kraft und Ausdauer bei Ihrer Arbeit!

Freundliche Grüße
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Günther,

die Berechtigung bzw. Sinnhaftigkeit von Früherkennung wird weiterhin diskutiert. Hier zur Darmkrebsvorsorge:
*Kolon-Ca-Screening*

*IQWiG zweifelt an Vorsorge*






> http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...om%2fDarmkrebs


Der Vorbericht eröffnet wichtige Aspekte:




> https://www.iqwig.de/download/S11-01...0-%20Kopie.pdf


Winfried

----------


## Heribert

Die heutige *Ärzte Zeitung* dokumentiert drei wesentliche Aspekte zur Information künftiger Früherkennungsmaßnahmen:
Sie müssten dem aktuellen Stand des Wissens entsprechen, auf die Vor- und Nachteile eingehen und ergebnisoffen sein.

Man beachte den letzten Satz des Artikels

----------


## RuStra

> Die heutige *Ärzte Zeitung* dokumentiert drei wesentliche Aspekte ...


Auch hier ist ein zu empfehlender Artikel zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung,
in Spektrum der Wissenschaft.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Heribert,

als Musikliebhaber weiß ich von was ich rede - und habs aus Wikipedia entnommen:
"Ein *Dilettant* (italienisch _dilettare_ aus lateinisch _delectare_ sich erfreuen) ist ein Nicht-Fachmann, Amateur oder Laie. Der Dilettant übt eine Sache um ihrer selbst willen aus, also aus privatem Interesse oder zum Vergnügen.




> "Ärzte sind nicht sehr glücklich mit Patienten, die gar nichts wissen, aber sie sind genauso wenig glücklich mit Patienten, die meinen, alles besser zu wissen", sagte der Mediziner Windeler.


...ersetzen wir Ärzte mit einem beliebig anderen "geistigen" Beruf und Patienten mit dem enstprechenden Begriff, z.B. Klienten, dann "guckst du" - und deshalb finde ich Deinen Satz mit dem einen Flügel so belebend. Danke!

Winfried

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo RuStra,

Dank für die Empfehlung!




> Auch hier ist ein zu empfehlender Artikel zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung,
> in Spektrum der Wissenschaft.


Diese Arbeit zeigt das Dilemma. Eigentlich ist alles gesagt. Für den Politiker in der Talk Show usw. Für den Betroffenen jedoch eine Katastrophe.

Ich weiß nicht, welche Entscheidung ich für meine Person treffen würde. 

Ich zitiere aus der Arbeit von Marc B. Garnick (Onkologe und Spezialist für Prostatakrebs):

*"Das wirkliche Dilemma besteht darin, dass die Mediziner nicht erkennen können, ob ein so gefundener Tumor gefährlich ist oder ob er dem Betroffenen**zeitlebens nie Probleme bereiten wird."

"Der Verzicht auf eine Therapie war offenkundig richtig.
Indem Herr H. sich ausführlich informierte und unsere
Ratschläge kritisch hinterfragte, konnte er eine gut begründete
Entscheidung treffen. So vermied er es, den ungewissen
Nutzen einer frühzeitigen Behandlung mit ihren fast sicheren
Folgeschäden zu erkaufen."


Winfried*

----------


## W.Rellok

Ergänzung zum Artikel in Spektrum der Wissenschaft unter Hinweis auf positive Ergebnisse der Früherkennung am Beispiel Cholesterin.

"Bei manchen Gesundheitsproblemen  wie einem erhöhten Cholesterinspiegel  hat die Früherkennung positive Ergebnisse: Durch einen einfachen Bluttest wird die Menge guten und schlechten Cholesterols im Blut gemessen, wodurch Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen, die zu Herzinfarkten oder Schlaganfällen führen können, leichter erkannt werden. Diejenigen, die getestet, diagnostiziert und behandelt werden, erleiden tatsächlich weniger Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen." 
zitiert aus:

*Marc B. Garnick 
http://www.project-syndicate.org/print/candor-on-cancer-screening-by-marc-b--garnick/german


*Winfried

----------


## Stempel

> Auch hier ist ein zu empfehlender Artikel zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung,
> in Spektrum der Wissenschaft.


Prima Artikel! Revolutionär ist die Erkenntnis nicht, steht doch ganz ähnliches im Postgraduate Medical Journal aus dem Jahre 2002. 

Für Betroffene ist das aber nicht mehr wichtig, wohl aber für Gespräche mit nicht Betroffenen. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Diogenes_57

Guten Tag, 

dort wurde ich in aller Form gebeten, auf diesen Artikel von Prof. Stöckle, Saarbrücken einzugehen. Ich beziehe mich hier und jetzt nur auf einen Punkt: Stöckle schreibt auf S. 3 unter "US Studie": 




> Grobe Schätzung: Untersucht man 60jährige Männer, die noch nie eine Früherkennungsuntersuchung mitgemacht haben, wird man bei diesen in ungefähr 5% Prostatakarzinome finden. Untersucht man 60jährige Männer mit vorher unauffälligem PSA - Wert, dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Tumorbefundes nicht höher als 1% sein.


Vergleicht man die Zahlen mit dieser Tabelle, so wird z.Zt. nur bei ca 300 von 100.000 60-jährigen Männern Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert, das sind 0,3%. Sind Stöckles Zahlen auch nur grob geschätzt richtig, werden nur 0,6% der Krebse gefunden der Männer ohne Früherkennung und auch nur 33% der Krebse mit Früherkennung. 

Ohne mit 60 gefundenen Krebs haben Männer mit 60 eine Lebenserwartung von noch (grob geschätzt) 20 Jahren. In diesen 20 Jahren werden die Krebse, die nach vorigem Absatz unentdeckt blieben, sicher spätestens kurz vor dem Tod gefunden - es sei denn sie sind harmlos. Weiterhin werden bei zB 70-jährigen auch Krebsdiagnosen bei Männern gemacht, die mit 60 noch keinen Krebs hatten. Alleine aus den Restbeständen der ehemals 60-jährigen müsste also in den älteren Jahrgängen das Auftreten von Krebs im satten 1-stelligen von Hundert Bereich liegen. Es gibt aber keine einzige Altersgruppe, bei der dies erreicht wird. 

Über Fehler in meiner Abschätzung hier würde ich mich freuen, 

Gruß, D.

----------


## W.Rellok

Für die Endlosschleife der Diskussion über Früherkennung:




> *14.03.2013
> Prostatakrebs: PSA-Test kann auch schaden*
> 
> 
> 
> Früherkennung findet oft Krebsgewebe, das nie Beschwerden 
> verursacht hätte 
> 
> 
> ...


Winfried

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Winfried, 

mir ging es Gestern zunächst mal nicht um eine allgemeine Aufwärmung des Themas sondern speziell um den zitierten Artikel von Stöckle für das BPS, auf das ich freundlicherweise hingewiesen wurde. Ich weiß, dass das Papier keine zitierfähige Veröffentlichung für die Wissenschaft ist. Dennoch ist Stöckle Prof für Urologie in Saarbrücken und wird mit seinem Namen dafür gerade stehen. 

Als medizinischer Dilettant (Dein Posting #21 hier) und dilettantischer Musikschaffender darf ich mir Fehler im Review leisten. Die sollen hier gerne benannt werden.

Vivaldi war übrigens auch Dilettant. Eigentlich war er Lehrer an einer Mächenschule. Leider war er angeblich schwul, weshalb dies wohl nicht die übliche Freude bringt (ich meine jetzt nur den Apetit, gegessen wird zu Hause). Wenn Du mich nun nach Quellen hierfür (Vivaldi) befragst, werde ich passen. Somit gehört dies in das Reich des Aberglaubens. Und Aberglauben ist schön. 

Ob dies in Verbindung mit meiner Sig nun bedeutet, Schönheit bringe Unglück, möge der Leser bitte selber beurteilen. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber D.,

da hab ich wieder etwas falsch gemacht. Ich habe "nicht geantwortet", sondern die Diskussion mit einer - für uns Ärzte - päpstlichen Organisation (Dogma der Unfehlbarkeit!), nämlich der IQWiG-Website den Faden fortgeführt.

Und mein Posting #21 hat mir schon genug Ärger eingebracht.  

Zum Thema Aberglaube... Empfehlung: Die Nonnen von Sant'Ambrogio: Eine wahre Geschichte, Hubert Wolf.


Zurück zum Ernst: die individuelle Kenntnis eines Umstandes, der ein persönliches Leben bedrohen kann, z.B. der PSA-Wert, wird aus Kostengründen natürlich von Gesundheitsökonomen kritisch gesehen. 
Wir werden immer wieder darüber diskutieren.

Winfried

----------


## Urologe

Warum wird nicht die Früherkennung von Brustkrebs und Darmkrebs zerrissen????
Deren Statistiken sind deutlich schlechter als die des PSA-Screenings .......
Das ist doch alles Lobbyismus aus meiner Sicht.
Die europäischen Daten haben ganz klar gezeigt, das ein Überlebensvorteil besteht.
Und, was für mich VIEL WICHTIGER ist:
In der "vor PSA" Zeit hatten in den USA bei Erstdiagnose 20% (!) Knochenmetastasen und seit
PSA noch 4% bei Erstdiagnose.
Also würden wir wieder auf diesen Punkt zurückfallen - alle Forumsleser mit Knochenmetastasen
werden bestätigen, dass das nicht wünschenswert sein kann.
Und was 1 Patient mit Knochenmetastasen an Kosten pro Jahr verursacht (von der Lebensqualität und dem Schicksal
gar nicht geredet) kann 2000 PSA-Tests bezahlen.
DASS geht in diese Betrachtungen ÜBERHAUPT nicht ein.

----------


## tom aus lu

> Das ist doch alles Lobbyismus aus meiner Sicht.


Exakt, immerhin war der PSA Wert als diagnostische Referenz schon einmal im Leistungskatalog der GKV. 

Wäre damals mit der PSA Bestimmung auch maßvoll umgegangen würde der Laborwert im Leistungskatalog auch noch drin stehen. Aber wo Licht ist ist nunmehr halt immer auch Schatten, so wurde zu jedem Anlass, mehrfach einfach mal der PSA Wert bestimmt und wurde entsprechend zur finanziellen Belastung für die Allgemeinheit. Dazu kam noch die mangelnde Aufklärung über die Bedeutung und Wertung des Parameters und schon belegten Studien den Zweifel an dessen Nutzen. Das Ganze wurde dann noch abgerundet durch die lukrative OP-Wut ohne wenn und aber.

*Bei chronologischer Verlaufskontrolle gibt es derzeit keinen verlässlicheren Warnparameter als der PSA Wert.*

Und so hätte auch heute noch dieser "Warnwert" einen positven Effekt wenn er:

- Bei familiärer Belastung als "Muss" Parameter bestimmt wird.

- Bei unvorbelasteten Männern ein "Kann" Parameter darstellt.

Wäre dieses Vorgehen gewährleistet, könnte bei "Muss" Früherkennungswillige wieder die PSA Bestimmung Einzug in den Leistungskatalog halten und bei "Kann" Kandidaten weiterhin die Bestimmung als IGEL abgerechnet werden. Ähnliche Kostenübernahmemodelle findet man ja auch bei den Vorsorgeimpfungen und den Empfehlungen der  STIKO.

Wir sprechen also leider nur über ein hausgemachtes und selbstverschuldetes Thema!

Tom

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Winfried, 


> Und mein Posting #21 hat mir schon genug Ärger eingebracht.  
> 
> Zum Thema Aberglaube... Empfehlung: Die Nonnen von Sant'Ambrogio: Eine wahre Geschichte, Hubert Wolf.
> 
> 
> Zurück zum Ernst: die individuelle Kenntnis eines Umstandes, der ein persönliches Leben bedrohen kann, z.B. der PSA-Wert, wird aus Kostengründen natürlich von Gesundheitsökonomen kritisch gesehen. 
> Wir werden immer wieder darüber diskutieren.


mir hat Dein Posting #21 jetzt wirklich gefallen. Es ist witzig und pointiert formuliert, kurz es gefällt. Ich verstehe gar nicht, dass Du deswegen Ärger bekommen kannst. 

Weiterhin ist das mit dem Aberglauben nicht so Ernst zu nehmen. Wir sind hier nicht in der katholischen Kirche. Wenn da steht: 


> Da sich der Begriff von der jeweils herrschenden Welt- und Glaubenssicht  her definiert, wird der Inhalt von dem jeweiligen wissenschaftlichen  oder religiösen Standpunkt des Darstellers bestimmt.


so kann sich Jeder hier genau wie ich zum "Darsteller" machen, der die "herrschende Welt- und Glaubenssicht definiert". "Herrschend" ist dann immer die des "Darstellers". 

Zum Ernst: Für mich ist der Artikel von Stöckle für den BPS durchgefallen, sollte Niemand einen Fehler in meinem "Review" finden. Ich erspare mir bis dann weitere Arbeiten am Stöckle Papier. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber FS, diese Zahlen begründen erst mal nichts:     


> Und, was für mich VIEL WICHTIGER ist:
>     In der "vor PSA" Zeit hatten in den USA bei Erstdiagnose 20% (!)     Knochenmetastasen und seit
>     PSA noch 4% bei Erstdiagnose.
>     Also würden wir wieder auf diesen Punkt zurückfallen - alle     Forumsleser mit Knochenmetastasen
>     werden bestätigen, dass das nicht wünschenswert sein     kann.


Mit PSA Screening wird sich das Durchschnittsalter der     Erstdiagnosen deutlich verjüngen, weil davon ausgegangen werden     kann, dass die Krebshäufigkeit selber (also nicht die     diagnostizierte) sich durch das Screening nicht ändert. 

    Über den weiteren Lebensweg der jungen metastasefreien     Krebspatienten ist nichts ausgesagt. Es gibt auch besonders keine     Aussagen über deren Lebenserwartung mit Einschluss ihrer     Lebensqualität. Es wird nur vermutet, dass ihre Lebenserwartung und     -qualität größer ist, als wenn diese Patienten ohne Screening viele     Jahre später direkt mit Metastasen konfrontiert werden.     Plausibilitätsargumente sprechen auch dafür. 

    Deine zwei Zahlen sagen auch nichts darüber aus, was mit den vielen     Männern unter PSA Screening geschieht, die ohne Krebs erhöhte PSA     Werte haben. Das sind nach einem Posting     von Schostak die überwiegende Zahl (75%) der Männer mit erhöhtem PSA Wert.     Was ist eine RPE bei einem Mann ohne Krebs Wert? 

    Gruß, D.

----------


## wanderfreund

*???

*_"...RPE .... ohne Krebs...?"_Wer operiert nur auf der Basis eins PSA-Wertes ohne pathologischen Befund einer Gewebeprobe?*
*Diese Diskussion bringt doch nur etwas, wenn andere verlässliche Methoden zur Früherkennung für alle verfügbar wären. 
Alles entwickelt sich!*
*
Gruß

Roland

----------


## Diogenes_57

Murphy ist der treueste Partner des Menschenlebens. Gruß, D.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Was ist eine RPE bei einem Mann ohne Krebs Wert?...


Lieber D., woher hast Du denn die Erkenntnis her, dass in Deutschland in erwähnenswerter Zahl Männer sich einer Prostatektomie unterziehen OHNE das zuvor Krebs nachgewiesen wurde?

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Eine versöhnliche Ergänzung von Murphys Gesetz lautet: "... und man findet immer jemanden, der es wieder in Ordnung bringt." Und in diesem Fall übernehme ich diesen Part.




Ich habe in den letzten Tagen so viel Unsinniges über das PSA-Screening hier im Forum gelesen, dass ich die Auffassung des BPS zu diesem Thema erst einmal voran gestellt habe, auch im Hinblick, dass die meisten diese wohl gar nicht kennen!




> Klaus (A)
> Deine o.a. Bemerkung ist ein weiteres Beispiel, dass Du grundsätzliche Verständnisprobleme hast:
> 
> Ich messe regelmässig PSA weil für mich als RPE'ler das PSA ein optimaler, eindeutiger Marker ist!! Mein PSA wird nur durch Krebszellen erzeugt; durch PSA Messungen kann ich eindeutig erkennen, ob eine Therapie anschlägt oder nicht.


Dann hoffe ich einmal für Dich, dass sich Deine PK-Zellen immer erinnern, woher sie kommen! Denn das PSA erzeugen Prostata- und nicht die PK-Zellen, und wenn letztere zu stark entartet sind, dann gibt es kein PSA mehr. Dies ist ein feiner aber entscheidender Unterschied.

Im Forum gibt es diverse Betroffene mit fortgeschrittenem PK und intakter Prostata. Nach Klaus (A) ist für diesen Kreis die PSA-Bestimmung unsinnig, aber alle diese Betroffenen führen erfolgreich ihr Therapiemonitoring über die PSA-Messung durch.

In den S 3 Leitlinien werden für AS unter 5.9 und 5.10 die PSA-Messung und die Verdopplungszeit als Überwachungskriterien angeführt.

Die Mediziner sind schon ein merkwürdiges Völkchen, denn wenn die Prostata weg ist, wenn in ihr herumgestochert wurde, dann erkennt man die PSA-Messung an, aber bei der jungfräulichen Prostata soll die PSA-Messung ungeeignet sein.

Was haben obige drei Beispiele gemeinsam?




> *Bei chronologischer Verlaufskontrolle gibt es derzeit keinen verlässlicheren Warnparameter als der PSA Wert.*


Dies hat tom aus lu richtig erkannt, und deshalb lautet meine Überschrift PSA-Screening- eine Top-Vorsorge.

Die Abläufe in der Natur folgen im Allgemeinen einer e-Funktion wie auch das PK-Wachstum.
*PSAt = PSAA * eλ*t* 
Dabei ist PSA*t* der PSA-Wert, der nach t-Jahren erreicht wird. PSA*A* ist der PSA-Ausgangswert*. λ* ist die Wachstumskonstante und t ist die Zeit in Jahren.
Die Top-Vorsorge besteht dann in regelmäßigen jährlichen PSA-Messungen mit grafischer Darstellung in Excel und bei ansteigenden Werten in Ermittlung der Verdopplungszeiten z.B. mit dem KISP-Vordruck von Ralf als Indikator für die Aggressivität des Karzinoms und Festlegung des richtigen Zeitpunktes einer Biopsie bzw. abhängig von den persönlichen Lebensumständen auf Verzicht einer Biopsie und als Therapieform weitere Beobachtung mit regelmäßiger PSA-Messung (Screening).
Das Entscheidende ist also, was ich aus/mit den PSA-Werten mache und die Vorteile der frühzeitigen Vorsorge sind

- Keine unnötige Biopsie

- Klare Zuordnung der Messergebnisse zu Prostatitis, Messschwankungen, Prostatavergrößerung bei Verbindung mit urologischer Untersuchung und PCa-Entwicklung

- Keine überraschende Hammerdiagnose mehr. Die Psyche kann sich auf die Entwicklung einstellen

Warum beherrschen Typen wie Dubben und Becker die Szene mit ihren dubiosen Meinungen?

- Weil es leider zu wenige Chef-Urologen mit mathematischem und logischem Verständnis gibt wie Prof. Stöckle.

- Weil, wie tom aus lu richtig schreibt, zu jedem Anlass oft mehrfach mal der PSA Wert bestimmt und entsprechend zur finanziellen Belastung für die Allgemeinheit wurde, so dass der PSA Wert, der als diagnostische Referenz schon einmal im Leistungskatalog der GKV war, gestrichen wurde.

- Weil der PSA-Wert als Freibrief zur Biopsie und lukrativen OP-Wut herhalten musste.

- Und weil die GKV nicht über die  logisch geistige Kompetenz verfügen zu erkennen, dass richtiges PSA-Screening für sie eine Cashcow wäre.

In diesem Umfeld war es dann für die Epidemiologen wie Dubben und Becker nicht schwierig ihre mathematischen Spielchen einem staunenden, leicht gläubigen (einfältigen) Publikum zu präsentieren, obwohl beiden die Schwächen der beiden Studien sicherlich bekannt waren, und sie sich, wenn sie denn seriöse Wissenschaftler wären, den sich daraus ergebenen Konsequenzen bewusst sein müssten. Aber im Gesundheitswesen regiert




> fs
> Das ist doch alles Lobbyismus aus meiner Sicht.


Und nun möchte ich mein mathematisches Spielchen wie vor vier Jahren noch einmal präsentieren:

- Die amerikanische Studie ergibt für die Screening Gruppe keinen Überlebensvorteil. Herr Schmidt hatte aufgezeigt, dass die Studie Mängel hat. In der Kontrollgruppe waren über 60 % mit PSA-Test. Christian (L) hat in seinen letzten Beitrag auch auf diesen Umstand hingewiesen. Es ist sogar so, dass beim Start dieser Studie Meinungen aufkamen, aus ethischen Gründen die Studie zu verbieten, da man nicht bewusst Männer in den Tod treiben könnte. Der PSA-Test bzw. das Screening hat in USA eine ganz andere Bedeutung, eine viel größere Popularität als bei uns. Die Studie ist somit eine Farce. Warum sie nicht eingestellt wurde, ist nicht begreiflich.

- Die europäische Studie hat ebenfalls Mängel, da die Vorgabe in vier Jahren einmal PSA zu messen, wohl nicht als systematisches Screening bezeichnet werden kann sondern mehr bei der Stochastik angesiedelt ist, wobei in diesem Fall Stochastik=stochern= herumstochern anzusetzen ist.
Aber diese eine Messung (Es waren 1,7 Messungen gemäß Ausführungen von Prof Stöckle) hat schon ausgereicht, die Todesrate signifikant zu reduzieren.

- Und da man so gerne die Zahlenspiele des Herrn Dubben benutzt, möchte ich mein Zahlenspielchen zur Horizontaufhellung vorstellen. In der europäischen Kontrollgruppe gab es nach 8,8 Jahren 324 PK-Tote bezogen auf 80000 Teilnehmer. In der amerikanischen Studie habe ich beide Arme zusammen gezogen als eine gescreente Gruppe, und aus der Grafik entnommen, ergeben sich nach 8,8 Jahren 141 PK-Tote bezogen auf 69000 Teilnehmer. Dies Ergebnis, auf 80000 hochgerechnet, ergibt 163 Verstorbene. Damit halbiert das Screenen die Totenzahl. Auf Deutschland bezogen, bedeutet dies nicht 15000 sondern 7500 Verstorbene, ein doch sehr schönes und anstrebenswertes Ergebnis.

Und nun noch etwas für die Emotionen!
Meine Aussage
_
Ich möchte auf eine Besonderheit beim metastasierten PK hinweisen, und zwar haben mehrheitlich die Betroffenen selber diesen zu verantworten, denn sie sind nicht im gebotenen Umfang ihrer gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtung zur Vorsorge nachgekommen und belasten somit ungebührlich die Allgemeinheit._

hat bei drei Herren für Aufregung gesorgt, und Schorschel kann sich gar nicht beruhigen und plustert sich auf wie der Horst bei seinem letzten Gefecht, um die gleichgeschlechtliche Gleichstellung zu verhindern, obwohl der Zug in Richtung gesellschaftlicher Veränderung schon längst abgefahren ist wie auch in unserem Fall, denn die Selektion

- wie Belohnung der Versicherten beim Zahnersatz mit höherem Zuschuss, wenn regelmäßig die Zahnkontrolle erfolgte
- wie gesetzliche Ausgrenzung der Raucher, und es ist nur eine Zeitfrage, bis es den Versicherungsbeitragszuschlag geben wird
- wie den Prämienzuschlag bei Lebensversicherungen für gefährliche Berufe/Hobbies

usw. gibt es bereits. Und wenn in einem Forum von Betroffenen nicht einmal Ursachen und mögliches Verbesserungspotential aufgezeigt werden darf, dann stimmt etwas in diesem Forum nicht mehr. Und deshalb, Schorschel, ist der große Unterschied zwischen uns


Ich vertrete leidenschaftlich eine Sache- in diesem Fall die Vorsorge durch PSA-Screening und schrecke nicht vor Überzeichnung zur Problemverdeutlichung zurückUnd Du vertrittst leidenschaftlich Dein Ego und schreckst nicht vor dumm plumpen Manipulationen zur Befriedigung Deines Egos zurück 

Da ich keine Zweifel zum PSA-Screening stehen lassen möchte, spreche ich noch an




> Klaus (A)
> Was das mit "Screening" zu tun haben soll wird eines Deiner vielen Geheimnisse bleiben!!


Ich hoffe, dass der Begriff Synonym nicht ganz unbekannt ist und screen/screening steht auch für Überprüfen, Selektion usw. Übrigens wenn Du Zeit hast, dann nenne mir einmal meine vielen Geheimnisse. Ich würde diese auch gerne kennen lernen.
Und für unseren Siebtechniker: Wikipedia ist gut und wichtig, aber reicht nicht als einzige Bildungsquelle aus.

Eins ist mir noch aufgefallen, und zwar kann ich mich nicht erinnern, aus dem Lager der erfolgreich kurativ Behandelten etwas Negatives zum PSA-Test gehört zu haben. Die Kritik kommt ausschließlich von Betroffenen mit fortgeschrittenem PK, und jeder kann sich fragen, warum wohl, und damit nicht gleich wieder der nächste gekünstelte Sturm der Entrüstung und Unterstellung los bricht, ergänze ich, dass ich auch aus dem Bereich des fortgeschrittenen PK Betroffene kenne, die den PSA-Test zur Vorsorge uneingeschränkt befürworten.

An unserem ungläubigen Thomas, Wilhelm, werde ich nun aufzeigen, welche Vorteile ihm das PSA-Screening gebracht hätte bzw. hätte bringen müssen, da ja im Prinzip ein Screening gemacht wurde. Aber sein Urologe verfügte leider nicht über das Wissen, die richtigen Schlüsse aus den PSA-Werten zu ziehen.
Nachstehende Grafiken habe ich aus myProstate entnommen:





Bei dem Wert vom 20.1.09 hätten beim Urologen die Alarmglocken läuten und zwei Kontroll-PSA-Messungen in 6 wöchigen Abständen  erfolgen müssen. Damit wäre erkannt worden, dass sich ein außerordentlicher aggressiver PCa entwickelt. Im Diagramm zeigt der Pfeil den Biopsiezeitpunkt mit zeitnaher Therapieentscheidung an. Bis Mitte 2009 wären sicherlich gute Chancen auf einen kurativen Erfolg vorhanden gewesen. Diese hat der Urologe durch Unwissenheit vertan, und deshalb ist eine breite von uns Betroffenen getragene Unterstützung des BPS für eine PSA-basierte Früherkennung notwendig, ganz einfach ein Muss.

Mein Schlusswort- dies habe ich schon in einem früheren Beitrag zur selben Thematik verwendet- möchte ich mit einem Rückgriff auf zwei Figuren aus der Weltliteratur einleiten, denn das qualifizierte PSA-Screening als eine gute Vorsorgemaßnahme zu vermitteln, scheint mir fast ein ähnlich aussichtsloses Bemühen zu sein wie das von Sancho Panchas, nämlich seinem Herrn und Ritter, Don Quijote, die Realität aufzuzeigen. Erst auf dem Totenbett erkennt Don Quijote die Verrücktheit seines Tuns, den Unsinn seines Ritterdaseins und hadert damit, dass ihm diese Einsicht so spät gekommen ist. Und damit es uns nicht so geht und LRs Cartoon nicht zur Realität wird, muss es ein klares *Ja zum PSA-Screening* geben.

Gruß Knut.


P.S. Jetzt ist Knut einmal ungehalten, denn die egomanische Großspurigkeit einiger finde ich zum K Für diese unerbittlich Uneinsichtigen empfehle ich als Bettlektüre den Thread von ebachstelze

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=626

Druckt ihn Euch aus! Legt ihn auf Euern Nachtisch, damit Euch die helfende Hilflosigkeit immer gegenwärtig ist. Mir sind beim ersten Lesen die Tränen gekommen, und ich habe mich geschämt!

----------


## Hvielemi

> An unserem ungläubigen Thomas, Wilhelm, werde ich nun aufzeigen, welche  Vorteile ihm das PSA-Screening gebracht hätte bzw. hätte bringen müssen,  da ja im Prinzip ein Screening gemacht wurde. Aber sein Urologe  verfügte leider nicht über das Wissen, die richtigen Schlüsse aus den  PSA-Werten zu ziehen.


Da hast Du allerdings _fast_ recht!

Hätte mein Kardiologe eine Ahnung von der Bedeutung der VZ gehabt, hätte er mich gut ein Jahr früher zum Urologen geschickt, und der hätte (vielleicht) gehandelt. Aber für viele Hausärzte und nichturologische Fachärzte ist nun mal diese 4 ng/ml die Grenze, bei der Alarm geschlagen wird ...
Ich selbst wusste ja nicht einmal, dass die PSA-Werte erhoben wurden, und wenn ich jedem dieser 20-30 Blutwerte im Detail nachgegangen wäre, wär ich auch rasch zufrieden gewesen mit "Aha, < 4.0, also OK". Ich hab dem Kardiologen vertraut, dass er schon die richtigen Werte untersuchen lasse und diese auch richtig interpretiere.

Was glaubst Du, Knut, warum ich hier im Forum immer wieder auf der VZ herumreite?
Weil ich u.a. am eigenen "Fall" erkannt habe, dass die VZ mindestens ebensowichtig ist wie der absolute PSA-Wert.
Rechnet man allerdings die bei der RPE gefundenen Lymphknoten mit der VZ von 8 Wochen über das Volumen zurück, findet man, dass diese Metastasen bereits _vor_ dem 20.01.2009 entstanden sein mussten, mir hätte also auch ein wissender Kardiologe wenig geholfen.

Soweit zu _meinem_ Fall, bei dem eben die Behauptung, Prostatakrebs wachse langsam, nicht zutrifft.
Für die grosse Mehrheit mit VZ um ein Jahr oder länger, mag das Ganze anders aussehen.

Ob allerdings ein früh erkannter, und daher Jahre früher therapierter langsamwachsender PCa wirklich dem Patienten Vorteile bringe, weiss ich nicht.
Statt jahre- oder gar jahrzehntelange nichtsahnend und zufrieden mit einem okkulten PCa zu leben, sich mit den üblichen NW der Therapien und Krebsangst durch Leben zu schleppen, um dann schliesslich doch noch mit einem Rezidiv in der AHT zu enden, bringt nicht in jedem Fall wirkliche Vorteile - vermute ich mal.

Kurz:
Wie viele Berufenere kann ich den Vorteil und die Nachteile der PSA-Bestimmung nicht abschliessend bewerten.
Nicht Wissen ist mir lieber, als "Glauben" oder "Unglauben".

Lieber Knut, den "Thomas" hättest Du Dir sparen können.


Hvielemi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hvielemi,

Entschuldige bitte, ich wollte Dich nicht verletzen! Meine Ausführungen sind nie persönlich gemeint außer bei meinem Spezi Schorschel, aber da bin ich in der Verteidigung.

In der Sache neige ich zum missionarischen Eifer und damit oft zur Überzeichnung bzw. zum klaren Aufzeigen der Fakten, die dann als Bloßstellung empfunden werden, und daraus resultierend wird mir dann manchmal Hass unterstellt. Aber das ist Unsinn, denn bei Aufzeigen der Fakten zur Vorsorge, zur Strahlentherapie (Protonen/Schwerionen) und zur DNA-Ploidie- dies sind die drei mich interessierenden Themen- ist es wohl nicht möglich, Hass zu entwickeln.

Deine Krankheitsentwicklung fällt schon aus den Rahmen und über die Wenn und Abers könnte man lange philosophieren, und es ist richtig, dass niemand weiß, wie es bis Mitte 2009 nun wirklich um Deinen PK bestellt war. In meinen sieben Jahren der Forumszugehörigkeit habe ich nur einen Fall erlebt, bei dem die PSA-Vorsorge überhaupt nicht gegriffen hätte. Dies war Frank, bei dem bei einem PSA-Wert von, ich glaube, 1,6 bei der traditionellen Vorsorgeuntersuchung Verhärtungen an der Prostata entdeckt wurden.

Inzwischen sind AS/WW als Begriffe in den Leitlinien eingezogen, und man lernt immer mehr mit den PSA-Werten vernünftig umzugehen, so dass es für mich keine Alternative zu einer PSA-Vorsorge gibt, wenn man als Ziel hat, die PK-Toten zu senken.
Grüße Knut.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielemi,
> 
> Entschuldige bitte, ich wollte Dich nicht verletzen!


Hast Du nicht.

Ich habe einfach eine starke Aversion gegen die Wörter "Glauben" und "Unglauben".
Das sind Begriffe, die nur verhüllen und den Blick auf das Wesentliche, das Wissen, verbauen.
Ich hatte daher das Bedürfnis, mich in Bezug auf das PSA-Screening als UNWISSEND, aber NICHT UNGLÄUBIG zu outen. 
Zu diesem Thema habe ich, vielleicht auch beeinflusst durch die eigene Krankengeschichte, einfach nichts beizutragen.

Sehr kalte Grüsse aus finnisch Lappland.

Hvielemi /Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

Das Thema "PSA-Screening" ist zu wichtig, um auf Knuts übliche Anwürfe gegen mich und andere einzugehen. Nur soviel:

Bei diesem mich betreffenden Zitat...


> Und Du vertrittst leidenschaftlich Dein Ego und schreckst nicht vor dumm  plumpen Manipulationen zur Befriedigung Deines Egos zurück


...ist er sicher gerade mal wieder "in der Verteidigung" - oder was er dafür hält. Und Knuts "Spezi" (was ja "enger Freund, Kumpan" bedeutet) bin ich Gott sei Dank nicht.

Einige Anmerkungen:

Das Screening dient der _Früherkennung_ von PK, nicht der "Vorsorge". Es gibt keine "Vorsorge" gegen PK - leider.Jeder einzelne dank Screening früherkannte PK-Fall ist m.E. eine Rechtfertigung für das Verfahren.Wenn es durch das Screening zu unnötigen und/oder überdimensionierten Therapien kommt, dann sind dafür die  entsprechenden Urologen verantwortlich, nicht das Screening.Nicht das Screening ist das Problem, sondern der Umgang mit den Befunden - das habe  ich schon vor Jahren hier geschrieben.Auch Krebszellen sondern übrigens das prostataspezifische Antigen (PSA) ab. Lediglich bei sehr aggressiven Krebsformen sondern die Zellen weniger PSA ab. 

Schorschel

----------


## RalfDm

> ... und Schorschel kann sich gar nicht beruhigen und plustert sich auf ...





> ... Das Thema "PSA-Screening" ist zu wichtig, um auf Knuts übliche Anwürfe gegen mich und andere einzugehen...


Hallo Knut und Schorschel,

ich wäre Euch beiden außerordentlich dankbar, wenn Ihr die ständigen Sticheleien gegeneinander unterlassen würdet. Ich muss einmal mehr an die Forumsregeln erinnern, wo es unter Punkt 5 u. a. und eigentlich unmissverständlich heißt:

"Ein ruhiger und sachlicher Stil ist oberstes Gebot für alle Forumsteilnehmer. BPS und KISP bieten mit dem Forum eine kostenlose Plattform für den sachlichen Informations- und Gedankenaustausch und  erwarten daher, dass alle Forumsteilnehmer sich in ihren Beiträgen so äußern, wie sie selbst angesprochen zu werden wünschen. Für Sticheleien und Pöbeleien bis hin zu Beleidigungen ist im Forum kein Raum."

Dass Ihr Euch - aus welchem Grunde auch immer - in herzlicher widerseitiger Abneigung zugetan seid, hat mittlerweile auch der Letzte im Forum begriffen. Ihr müsst es nicht täglich aufs Neue und in immer neuen Variationen herausarbeiten. Der Begriff "Mitstreiter" ist in diesem Forum ist nicht so gemeint, wie Ihr in interpretiert.

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Konrad,

dann hoffe ich, dass Du nicht über Nacht in Deiner Hütte eingefroren bist. Ich war einmal Anfang Januar geschäftlich in Oulu bei Nokia und weiß daher, wie bitter kalt der finnische Norden ist.

Mein Grund Dir zu schreiben, ist aber ein anderer, und zwar beschäftigt mich Dein PSA-Verlauf, seit dem ich mir diesen genauer angesehen habe. Mir ist dann klar geworden, dass bei der Ermittlung der Verdopplungszeit, ob nun bei myProstate oder bei KISP, ein systematischer Fehler vorliegt. Die erste Verdopplungszeit wird immer zu positiv, d.h. zu lang, dargestellt, denn sie baut auf einen PSA- Sockelbetrag, bestehend aus der Prostata und dem PCa, auf. Nachstehende Tabelle, in KISP erstellt, zeigt den bekannten Verlauf Deiner Verdopplungszeiten.



Ich habe dann einmal gespielt, und erhalte das beste Ergebnis mit einer Annahme von 1,25 für Deine Prostata und einem PCa-Startvolumen von 0,15, wie nachstehende Tabelle zeigt



Daraus ist zu ersehen, dass Dein PCa von Beginn seine Aggressivität hatte und nicht erst in den Jahren des Screenings entwickelt hat. Der letzte Messwert sollte nicht überbewertet werden, denn aufgrund des geringen Zeitabstandes kann er mit einem großen Messfehler behaftet sein.

Dies Verzerrungsproblem ist natürlich noch größer, wenn das PCa schon ein entsprechendes Volumen entwickelt hat. Es ist keine Seltenheit, dass Betroffene mit einem ersten gemessene PSA-Wert bei 6 sich im Forum melden und wenn dann 2 Monate später die nächste Kontrollmessung erfolgt, ergibt sich z.B. eine Verdopplungszeit von vier Jahren, die aber real dann unter einem Jahr liegen würde.
Also tut sich hier ein brandgefährliches Problem der Fehlinterpretation auf, und deshalb auch meine Frage zusätzlich an Ralf und Ludwig: Was meint Ihr zu dieser Überlegung/Feststellung?

Aus dem auch ungemütlichen Kraichgau herzliche Grüße in den hohen Norden
Knut.

----------


## LudwigS

> deshalb auch meine Frage zusätzlich an Ralf und Ludwig: Was meint Ihr zu dieser Überlegung/Feststellung?


Das ist so, Knut.
Wenn man es richtig(er) machen wollte, müsste man zumindest bei kleinen PSA-Werten - vielleicht bis 10 oder 12 - die Verdoppelungszeit nur auf den malignen PSA-Anteil beziehen. 
Dazu müsste man den benignen PSA-Anteil abziehen.
Dessen Berechnung mit 0,066 ng/ml/cm³ Prostatavolumen mal Prostatvolumen ist auch nicht offiziell anerkannt, aber würde den systemischen Fehler schon reduzieren helfen. 
Vereinfacht könnte man auch bei einer etwa normal großen Prostata PSA 2,5 und bei einer vergrösserten PSA 4 ng/ml abziehen.
Dann hätte man schon was gekonnt.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## knut.krueger

Danke Ludwig,
und wieder einmal ist dies eine Bestätigung für unsere Auffassung des frühzeitigen PSA-Screening mit graphischer Darstellung, denn dann entfallen die angesprochenen Probleme,  bzw. es ist die PSA-Grundlast bekannt.
Gruß Knut

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Lieber D., woher hast Du denn die Erkenntnis her, dass in Deutschland in erwähnenswerter Zahl Männer sich einer Prostatektomie unterziehen OHNE das zuvor Krebs nachgewiesen wurde?


Wo habe ich was von erwähnenswerter Zahl geschrieben. Operateure vergessen auch Messer, Gabel, Schere Licht in Bäuchen operierter Menschen, schneiden die falschen Beine ab, da kommt eben alles vor. 

Eine falsche RPE lässt sich besser kaschieren als eine vergessene Schere.

Ansonsten war die Bemerkung eigentlich als Retourkutsche zum "Lobbyismus" Vorwurf vom Urologen hier in Posting #29 gedacht. Seine eigene Berufsgruppe ohne jeden Hinweis auf Richtigkeit derart pauschal in die Ecke zu stellen, ist schon mutig. Da frage ich doch gerne, ob dieser Urologe dies auch auf einem DGU Kongress macht. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Retourkutsche


Das ist nicht nur bemühend, sondern auch doof.

Hvielemi

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Hvielmi, mag sein, dass das doof ist. Gleichwohl kennst Du die Geschichten mit der Schere. Wer sich aber als Facharzt so outet: 


> Das ist doch alles Lobbyismus aus meiner Sicht.
> Die europäischen Daten haben ganz klar gezeigt, das ein Überlebensvorteil besteht.
> Und, was für mich VIEL WICHTIGER ist:
> In der "vor PSA" Zeit hatten in den USA bei Erstdiagnose 20% (!) Knochenmetastasen und seit
> PSA noch 4% bei Erstdiagnose.
> Also würden wir wieder auf diesen Punkt zurückfallen - alle Forumsleser mit Knochenmetastasen
> werden bestätigen, dass das nicht wünschenswert sein kann.


schreibt entgegen seines Fachwissens. Dass die zwei genannten Zahlen alleine nichts aussagen, zeigte ich anhand Plausibilitätsbetrachtung. Nochmal in Kürze: Ein 60 Jähriger mit erstmaliger Kleinkrebsdiagnose kann bei Diagnose und Behandlung genauso sterben wie ein 70 Jähriger mit erstmaliger Großkrebsdiagnose. Der 70 Jährige (mit unerkanntem Kleinkrebs im Alter von 60) hat aber dann schon mal 10 Jahre erstklassiger Qualität gelebt, während der 60 Jährige bereits dem Psychostress oder auch Erstherapiestress hat über sich ergehen lassen. 

Die Argumentation vom Urologen ist, solange er nicht nachprüfbare Belege vorlegt, Angst Macherei bei relativ jungen Männern. Seine Argumentation schafft Niemandem gesicherte Überlebensvorteile, der sein PSA regelmäßig prüfen lässt. 

Ich frage jetzt mal den Urologen hier, ob er seine Argumentation in einer der in Fachzeitschriften veröffentlichten Artikel gegen PSA Screening als "Letter to the Editor" veröffentlicht hat. Wenn ja, bitte ich um Zusendung des Links. Wer solch schlechte Zahlen bringt, soll bitte fachlich zitierfähige Belege nachlegen.

Zum Stöckle Papier habe ich zu meiner Argumentation bis dato keine Gegenstimme gehört. Solch einfache Argumentation auf Plausibilitätsprüfung sollte doch zu widerlegen sein. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo D.




> Eine falsche RPE lässt sich besser kaschieren als eine vergessene Schere


Eine falsche RPE gibt es nicht, da diese immer noch im Einverständnis mit dem Patienten geschieht. Wer heute als Patient sich Blind in die Hände seiner behandelten Ärzte begibt ist im 21. Jahrhundert noch nicht angekommen.  Wer die mannigfaltiken Informationswege nicht nutzt um sich mit seiner Krankheit auseinanderzusetzen kann sich heute nicht mehr über eine "falsche" RPE beschweren. Entweder er ist sau bequem oder einfach geistig abwesend.




> Die Argumentation vom Urologen ist, solange er nicht nachprüfbare Belege vorlegt, Angst Macherei bei relativ jungen Männern. Seine Argumentation schafft Niemandem gesicherte Überlebensvorteile, der sein PSA regelmäßig prüfen lässt.


Ist einfach zu pauschal. Bedenke die signifikante Erhöhung des PCA bei familiärer Vorbelastung. Diesen Männern die diagnostischen Möglichkeiten der chronologischen PSA Bestimmung zu entziehen wäre in meinen Augen kriminell.

Tom

----------


## LowRoad

> Wo habe ich was von erwähnenswerter Zahl geschrieben...


Mein lieber D., Du selbst hast es "erwähnt" und damit zum Thema gemacht! Gerade von Dir dürfen wir doch erwarten, dass Deine Äußerungen nicht nur so dahergeplappert sind, sondern auf nachvollziehbaren Grundlagen basieren - diese würde auch ich gerne kennenlernen!

----------


## helmut (i)

> Das ist so, Knut.
> Wenn man es richtig(er) machen wollte, müsste man zumindest bei kleinen PSA-Werten - vielleicht bis 10 oder 12 - die Verdoppelungszeit nur auf den malignen PSA-Anteil beziehen. 
> Dazu müsste man den benignen PSA-Anteil abziehen.
> Dessen Berechnung mit 0,066 ng/ml/cm³ Prostatavolumen mal Prostatvolumen ist auch nicht offiziell anerkannt, aber würde den systemischen Fehler schon reduzieren helfen. 
> Vereinfacht könnte man auch bei einer etwa normal großen Prostata PSA 2,5 und bei einer vergrösserten PSA 4 ng/ml abziehen.
> Dann hätte man schon was gekonnt.
> 
> Gruß Ludwig


Hallo Ludwig!

Und was zieht man bei einer bestrahlten Prostata ab???
Helmut

----------


## Urologe

> Lieber Hvielmi, mag sein, dass das doof ist. Gleichwohl kennst Du die Geschichten mit der Schere. Wer sich aber als Facharzt so outet: schreibt entgegen seines Fachwissens. Dass die zwei genannten Zahlen alleine nichts aussagen, zeigte ich anhand Plausibilitätsbetrachtung. Nochmal in Kürze: Ein 60 Jähriger mit erstmaliger Kleinkrebsdiagnose kann bei Diagnose und Behandlung genauso sterben wie ein 70 Jähriger mit erstmaliger Großkrebsdiagnose. Der 70 Jährige (mit unerkanntem Kleinkrebs im Alter von 60) hat aber dann schon mal 10 Jahre erstklassiger Qualität gelebt, während der 60 Jährige bereits dem Psychostress oder auch Erstherapiestress hat über sich ergehen lassen. 
> 
> Die Argumentation vom Urologen ist, solange er nicht nachprüfbare Belege vorlegt, Angst Macherei bei relativ jungen Männern. Seine Argumentation schafft Niemandem gesicherte Überlebensvorteile, der sein PSA regelmäßig prüfen lässt. 
> 
> Ich frage jetzt mal den Urologen hier, ob er seine Argumentation in einer der in Fachzeitschriften veröffentlichten Artikel gegen PSA Screening als "Letter to the Editor" veröffentlicht hat. Wenn ja, bitte ich um Zusendung des Links. Wer solch schlechte Zahlen bringt, soll bitte fachlich zitierfähige Belege nachlegen.
> 
> Zum Stöckle Papier habe ich zu meiner Argumentation bis dato keine Gegenstimme gehört. Solch einfache Argumentation auf Plausibilitätsprüfung sollte doch zu widerlegen sein. 
> 
> Gruß, D.


Einfach mal den Vortrag von Prof. Patrick Walsh vom DGU 2012 in Leipzig anhören ... ab Dia 6

http://dgu.conference2web.com/conten...search%3Dwalsh

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,




> Diogenes
> Zum Stöckle Papier habe ich zu meiner Argumentation bis dato keine Gegenstimme gehört. Solch einfache Argumentation auf Plausibilitätsprüfung sollte doch zu widerlegen sein.


Dies ist natürlich kein Problem!




> Diogenes
> Vergleicht man die Zahlen mit dieser Tabelle, so wird z.Zt. nur bei ca 300 von 100.000 60-jährigen Männern Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert, das sind 0,3%. Sind Stöckles Zahlen auch nur grob geschätzt richtig, werden nur 0,6% der Krebse gefunden der Männer ohne Früherkennung und auch nur 33% der Krebse mit Früherkennung.


Die zum Beweis angeführte Tabelle ist auch eine Schätztabelle, also belassen wir es bei einer Schätzung- dies reduziert drastisch die Fehlerbandbreite- und befassen uns mit der Aussage/Schätzung von Prof. Stöckle




> Stöckle
> Grobe Schätzung: Untersucht man 60jährige Männer, die noch nie eine Früherkennungsuntersuchung mitgemacht haben, wird man bei diesen in ungefähr 5% Prostatakarzinome finden. Untersucht man 60jährige Männer mit vorher unauffälligem PSA-Wert, dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Tumorbefundes nicht höher als 1% sein.


Dies bedeutet, dass nach Meinung von Prof. Stöckle 83,33 % der PCas durch Screening entdeckt werden, was doch *ein sehr gutes Ergebnis ist,* und dass mit den positiven Ergebnissen differenziert umgegangen werden muss, ist schon zum x-mal ausgeführt worden.




> Diogenes
> Ohne mit 60 gefundenen Krebs haben Männer mit 60 eine Lebenserwartung von noch (grob geschätzt) 20 Jahren. In diesen 20 Jahren werden die Krebse, die nach vorigem Absatz unentdeckt blieben, sicher spätestens kurz vor dem Tod gefunden - es sei denn sie sind harmlos. Weiterhin werden bei zB 70-jährigen auch Krebsdiagnosen bei Männern gemacht, die mit 60 noch keinen Krebs hatten. Alleine aus den Restbeständen der ehemals 60-jährigen müsste also in den älteren Jahrgängen das Auftreten von Krebs im satten 1-stelligen von Hundert Bereich liegen. Es gibt aber keine einzige Altersgruppe, bei der dies erreicht wird.


Dies sind nun Deine Schätzungen und Annahmen. Ein guter Freund hat mir heute per Mail dies geschickt
*
Stellungnahme zum Artikel Der große Prostata-Irrtum von Richard Ablin*

_Markus Graefen, Jürgen Gschwend, Peter Hammerer, Peter Albers_ 
_für den Vorstand der AUO_ 
_(New York Times, Süddeutsche Zeitung, März 2010)_ 

_Vor wenigen Wochen wurde in der New York Times ein Kommentar mit dem Titel Der große Prostata-Irrtum publiziert. Dieser Artikel gibt die persönliche Meinung von Prof. Richard Ablin, Professor für Immunbiologie und Pathologie an der Universität von Arizona, zur Wertigkeit des Bluttests PSA zur Entdeckung des Prostatakrebses wieder. Prof. Ablin hat vor ca. 40 Jahren diesen Bluttest entwickelt._ 
_Tenor des Kommentars ist, dass der Einsatz dieses Bluttests zur Früherkennung des Prostatakarzinoms mehr schadet als nutzt, da Prof. Ablin vermutet, dass viele der durch diesen Bluttest entdeckten Prostatakarzinome zu keiner Lebensbedrohung der betroffenen Männer führen wird. Er befürchtet, dass die zur Entdeckung des Krebses eingeleitete Diagnostik und Therapie die Lebensqualität der betroffenen Männer deutlich verschlechtert und der Test somit insgesamt mehr Nachteile als Vorteile hat._ 
_Die Datenlage, auf die sich Prof. Ablin bezieht, beruht auf zwei Studien, welche den PSA-Wert zum sog. Screening eines Prostatakarzinoms eingesetzt haben. Beide Studien wurden bereits vor einem Jahr veröffentlicht und hatten zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu einer intensiven Diskussion in der Öffentlichkeit geführt. Die US-amerikanische Studie hatte nach etwas mehr als sechs Jahren keinen Unterschied in der Sterblichkeit am Prostatakarzinom durch regelmäßige PSA Messungen feststellen können. Eine zeitgleich veröffentlichte Studie aus Europa hingegen hatte eine Reduktion der Sterblichkeit am Prostatakarzinom neun Jahre nach Studienbeginn um 20 % beweisen können. Allerdings mussten in dieser Studie relativ viele behandelt werden, um einen Mann innerhalb dieser neun Jahre vor dem Prostatakrebstod zu bewahren._ 
_Bei der Interpretation dieser Daten wird zumeist nicht berücksichtigt, dass es sich bei der amerikanischen Studie um Männer handelte, die häufig ihren PSA-Wert bereits vor Studieneinschluss kannten, d.h., die Männer mit hohem Wert und damit erhöhtem Risiko haben gar nicht an der Studie teilgenommen. Weiterhin wurde von mehr als der Hälfte der Männer, die eigentlich keinen PSA-Wert im Rahmen dieser Studie im Kontrollarm messen sollten, selbständig eine PSA-Wert Bestimmung durchgeführt. Der eigentliche Anspruch der Studie, nämlich die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Screenings durch PSA zu testen, wurde somit nicht erfüllt; es wurde vielmehr in einer sog. Niedrigrisikogruppe eine mehr oder weniger intensive PSA-Testung miteinander verglichen. Trotz dieser methodischen Probleme wird diese Studie leider immer wieder herangezogen, um den grundsätzlichen Einsatz des PSA-Wertes zu kritisieren._ 
_In der zeitgleich veröffentlichten und methodisch besseren europäischen Studie zeigte sich ein Unterschied in der Prostatakrebssterblichkeit nach knapp neun Jahren von bereits 20 % zugunsten der Männer, die regelhaft PSA messen ließen. Auch in dieser Studie fanden sich Männer, die im Kontrollarm entgegen dem Studienprotokoll PSA-Messungen durchführen ließen. Vergleicht man nur die Männer miteinander, die sich gemäß dem Studienprotokoll verhielten, fand sich eine Reduktion der Sterblichkeit um 30%._ 
_Kritisiert wird, dass zu viele Männer behandelt werden mussten, um einem Patienten den Prostatakrebstod innerhalb dieser neun Jahre zu ersparen. Fälschlicherweise wird aus dem englischen oft eine sog. Intention-to-treat Analyse wie sie hier vorliegt, so übersetzt und interpretiert dass alle diese Männer auch tatsächlich aktiv behandelt (z.B. operiert oder bestrahlt) wurden, bei denen durch PSA Messung ein Prostatakrebs gefunden wurde. Tatsächlich bedeutet dieses Vorgehen aber beispielsweise auch, dass bei früher Diagnose zunächst nur eine Überwachung des Tumors stattfand. So war z.B. die Gruppe der Männer, bei denen zunächst nach Entdeckung des Prostatakrebses ein abwartendes Verhalten aufgrund der frühen Diagnose empfohlen wurde, in der Screening-Gruppe doppelt so hoch wie in der Gruppe, in der der Prostatakrebs ohne regelhafte PSA-Testung entdeckt wurde._ 
_Nicht jede Krebsdiagnose bedeutet Operation oder Bestrahlung. Die S3 Leitlinie zur Diagnostik und Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms aus dem Jahr 2009, die nach Publikation der o. g. Studien veröffentlicht wurde, betont die Möglichkeit des aktiven Überwachens als Alternative zur sofortigen Operation oder Bestrahlung bei Patienten mit einem vermeintlich ungefährlichen Krebs. Diese Strategie allein wird die Rate der sogenannt unnötig operierten oder bestrahlten Patienten wesentlich verringern und damit die Wertigkeit der PSA Früherkennung steigern._ 
_Problematisch bei der Interpretation beider Studien bleibt auch, dass die Daten viel zu früh veröffentlicht wurden. Eine solche Studie ist wegen des langsamen Wachstums PSA-entdeckter Tumore auf mindestens 10, eher 20  30 Jahre ausgelegt, um den wahren Nutzen einer PSA-Früherkennung zu bewerten._ 
_In Kenntnis dieser Daten hat die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie in ihrer aktuellen S3-Leitlinie vom September 2009 zwar ein generelles Screening mittels PSA-Wertes nicht unterstützt, die Wertigkeit des PSA zur Früherkennung des Prostatakarzinoms jedoch betont. Die Einführung dieses Blutwertes hat eine deutliche Verbesserung bei der Früherkennung gebracht. War es vor 20 Jahren zumeist noch so, dass ein Patient erst durch Symptome aufgrund von Metastasen oder durch Tumoren auffiel, die bereits eine Größe hatten, die mit dem Finger ertastet werden konnten, werden heute die Tumoren zumeist in einem auf das Organ begrenzten Stadium erkannt. Nicht organbegrenzten Tumore können wir auch heutzutage nicht heilen, nur den Krankheitsverlauf verzögern, organbegrenzte Tumoren hingegen  bei rechtzeitiger Diagnose  werden zum größten Teil langfristig geheilt. PSA ist hier ohne jeden Zweifel der wichtigste Marker für die Früherkennung des Prostatakarzinoms._ 
_Die von Prof. Ablin angesprochenen Störfaktoren wie Entzündung der Prostata oder Manipulation sind seit langem bekannt und werden im urologischen Alltag selbstverständlich berücksichtigt. So empfehlen die Leitlinien der Urologen, dass eine PSA-Erhöhung nur nach erneuter Kontrolle und Bestätigung dieser Erhöhung zu einer Diagnostik führt. Die sofortige Einleitung einer weiteren Diagnostik bei einem einmalig erhöhten PSA-Wert wird somit nicht empfohlen._ 
_Wichtigstes Kriterium zum Einsatz des PSA-Wertes ist ein differenzierter Umgang. Je älter ein Mann ist, desto eher ist man zurückhaltend mit der PSA-Testung, da langsam wachsende Tumoren diesen Mann wahrscheinlich nicht bedrohen. Je jünger ein Mann ist, desto eher ist dieser bei Vorliegen eines Prostatakrebses in seiner Lebenserwartung bedroht. Neben dem Alter wird deshalb weiterhin auch empfohlen, dass man die Dynamik des PSA-Wertes berücksichtigt, um eine weitere Diagnostik zu veranlassen._ 
_Männer, die für eine Früherkennung in Frage kommen und auch hiernach fragen, sollten von ihren betreuenden Ärzten über die Ergebnisse der o. g. Screening-Studien informiert werden. Wichtig ist eine ausgewogene Aufklärung über die Möglichkeiten (Vermeidung von Prostatakarzinomtodesfällen und die Probleme der Diagnose von Fällen ohne klinische Bedeutung, mögliche Nebenwirkungen der Therapie des Prostatakarzinom-Screening). Nicht vergessen werden sollte hierbei, dass es nicht nur darum geht, den Prostatakrebstod an sich zu vermeiden, sondern auch eine längeres, häufig dem Tod vorausgehende Siechtum der Patienten._ 
_Auch für Deutschland ist bereits ein Effekt der Einführung des PSA-Tests erkennbar. So zeigte eine aktuelle Publikation des Robert-Koch-Institutes, dass die alters-entsprechende Sterblichkeitsrate bei Prostatakarzinom im Vergleich zu 1980 um 20 % abgenommen hat. Als wichtigster Faktor hierfür wird der Einsatz des PSA-Wertes zur Früherkennung eines Prostatakarzinoms angesehen._

Nun haben wir fünf Professoren Meinungen pro PSA-Screening und Deine Kontra-Meinung als Dr. der Physik, wobei Dein Status nur auf Deine Aussage beruht und für mich nicht nachprüfbar ist, so dass ich Dich mit einem Viertel der Fachkompetenz eines Professors der Medizin bewerte. Nach einfacher Bruchrechnung ergibt sich also auf Expertenlevel ein Verhältnis von 20 : 1 für Pro Screening, ein Ergebnis, das mich nicht wirklich überrascht hat.

Und mein guter Freund hat mir noch weitere, sehr interessante Unterlagen gemailt nämlich das Hohelied des PSA-Screenings
*
SEER Cancer Statistics Review 1975-2009 (Vintage 2009 Populations)*
Updated August 20, 2012
When the CSR was published in April 2012, US population data reflecting the 2010 Census were not available. This release uses the Vintage 2009 populations in the rate and trend calculations. 
The SEER Cancer Statistics Review (CSR), a report of the most recent cancer incidence, mortality, survival, prevalence, and lifetime risk statistics, is published annually by the Data Analysis and Interpretation Branch of the NCI. The scope and purpose of this work are consistent with a report to the Senate Appropriations Committee (Breslow, 1988) which recommended that a broad profile of cancer be presented to the American public on a routine basis. This edition includes statistics from 1975 through 2009, the most recent year for which data are available. 

http://seer.cancer.gov/csr/1975_2009..._table.06.html
*
Table 23.6 Cancer of the Prostate (Invasive)*
Age-adjusted U.S. Deatha Rates by Year, Race and Age ~~All Races, Males~~~White Males~~~Black Males~ ~All~<65~65+~All~<65~65+~All~<65~65+~ Year of Death: 
Age-adjusted U.S. Deatha Rates by Year, Race and Age


*Year of Death*
*All Races, Males*
*White Males*
*Black Males*


*All Ages*
*Ages <65*
*Ages 65+*
*All Ages*
*Ages <65*
*Ages 65+*
*All Ages*
*Ages <65*
*Ages 65+*


*1975-2009*
31.73
2.37
234.65
29.35
2.04
218.16
65.83
6.13
478.53


*1975*
30.97
2.54
227.48
29.06
2.18
214.88
55.52
6.56
393.98


*1976*
31.78
2.69
232.91
29.93
2.31
220.84
55.60
6.90
392.19


*1977*
31.83
2.69
233.28
29.90
2.31
220.57
56.44
6.93
398.67


*1978*
32.66
2.61
240.33
30.62
2.24
226.79
58.49
6.76
416.09


*1979*
32.84
2.56
242.13
30.77
2.21
228.17
59.24
6.63
422.90


*1980*
33.05
2.67
243.08
30.77
2.33
227.39
61.99
6.57
445.03


*1981*
33.17
2.68
243.95
30.76
2.30
227.52
63.61
7.06
454.45


*1982*
33.36
2.68
245.47
31.09
2.34
229.85
62.36
6.62
447.67


*1983*
33.92
2.76
249.30
31.57
2.40
233.18
64.55
6.99
462.46


*1984*
34.06
2.71
250.77
31.58
2.37
233.49
65.93
6.74
475.13


*1985*
33.91
2.73
249.43
31.28
2.34
231.34
67.26
7.16
482.68


*1986*
34.93
2.80
256.99
32.46
2.47
239.72
67.39
6.63
487.36


*1987*
35.11
2.71
259.06
32.57
2.38
241.27
68.88
6.66
499.03


*1988*
35.88
2.83
264.40
33.38
2.47
247.08
69.57
6.98
502.28


*1989*
37.10
2.97
273.01
34.54
2.62
255.20
71.71
7.06
518.54


*1990*
38.56
3.02
284.23
35.67
2.65
263.98
77.98
7.43
565.65


*1991*
39.31
2.89
291.08
36.50
2.52
271.39
78.24
7.06
570.21


*1992*
39.22
2.86
290.58
36.29
2.44
270.28
79.84
7.66
578.73


*1993*
39.34
2.72
292.48
36.26
2.33
270.82
81.86
7.04
599.08


*1994*
38.54
2.67
286.48
35.64
2.31
266.04
79.96
6.76
585.93


*1995*
37.29
2.58
277.23
34.41
2.22
256.93
78.20
6.70
572.47


*1996*
36.00
2.50
267.61
33.00
2.13
246.38
78.84
6.45
579.20


*1997*
34.15
2.31
254.26
31.35
1.94
234.58
74.30
6.32
544.22


*1998*
32.63
2.27
242.49
29.89
1.90
223.36
72.77
6.28
532.41


*1999*
31.56
2.06
235.48
28.91
1.72
216.88
70.13
5.80
514.78


*2000*
30.37
1.98
226.62
27.75
1.66
208.11
68.93
5.41
508.01


*2001*
29.41
1.94
219.29
26.87
1.64
201.28
67.86
5.40
499.67


*2002*
28.55
1.93
212.56
26.20
1.61
196.24
65.04
5.36
477.58


*2003*
27.01
1.92
200.43
24.85
1.60
185.53
60.48
5.45
440.92


*2004*
25.99
1.83
192.96
23.86
1.56
178.01
59.20
4.96
434.11


*2005*
25.20
1.82
186.86
23.15
1.52
172.66
57.29
5.04
418.48


*2006*
24.06
1.86
177.51
22.17
1.60
164.36
54.01
4.79
394.23


*2007*
24.04
1.77
177.95
22.05
1.50
164.10
55.27
4.76
404.44


*2008*
22.82
1.81
168.07
21.17
1.54
156.89
49.49
4.75
358.74


*2009*
21.99
1.73
162.05
20.22
1.44
150.06
50.00
4.75
362.78





Besonders interessant ist es den Link anzuklicken, denn dort findest Du in Deiner bevorzugten Sprache die von fs genannten Daten belegt.

Abschließend erlaube ich mir noch eine persönliche Nachfrage, und zwar ob Du auch den Thread von *ebachstelze* gelesen und Dir ausgedruckt hast, denn als Familienpatriarch solltest Du wissen, was Du Deinen Söhnen zumutest.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass bei dem empfohlenen Link nicht das von mir angegebene Paper sich öffnet sondern weitere Detailstatistiken aufgerufen werden können. Ich habe das Paper in PDF und werde Heribert bitten, dass er dies auf seine Homepage ablegt und an Ralf den Link weiter gibt, damit Ralf diesen dann in meinem Text zusätzlich einfügt. Also bitte noch etwas Geduld.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Einfach mal den Vortrag von Prof. Patrick Walsh vom DGU 2012 in Leipzig anhören ... ab Dia 6
> 
> http://dgu.conference2web.com/conten...search%3Dwalsh


Alles klar, da stehen Deine Zahlen. Für den ganzen Vortrag habe ich jetzt keine Zeit. Zur ritik an Deinem Posting (mit diesen Zahlen) bitte ich auch, meinen Beitrag #32 hier zu beachten. Dann beruhigt sich vielleicht auch die Diskussion (LowRead), warum auch ich gelegentlich polemisch werde. 

Die zwei Zahlen sagen also zunächst nichts. Statistik ist kompliziert, wenn nicht selbst gefälscht.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

leider haben die Recherchen ergeben, dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges, Copyrigh Dokument handelt, so dass eine Veröffentlichung hier im Forum nicht möglich ist. Eine Grafik möchte ich zeigen, die zusammen mit den im Beitrag aufgeführten Tabellen schon den überwältigen Erfolg des PSA-Screenings in USA zeigen.



Gruß Knut

----------


## Diogenes_57

Ich habe mir nunmehr diesen Vortrag zweimal angehört...


> http://dgu.conference2web.com/conten...search%3Dwalsh


... und denke als medizinischer Laie und professioneller Naturwissenschaftler so: 

1. PSA Screening wird die Zahl derjenigen, die mit PCA und nicht an PCA sterben, klar erhöhen. Auch ohne jeden medizinischen Fortschritt werden viele Männer die Diagnose bekommen, ohne daran zu sterben. Sei es wegen hohen Alters oder anderer konkurrierender Sterberisiken. 

2. PSA Screening wird das Lebensalter der PCA Patienten klar verjüngen (mein Posting 32 hier). Der Krebsstatus (klein oder groß) bei Erstdiagnose wird sich auch in Richtung klein verschieben. Kombiniert man beide, bleibt der Vorteil für die irgentwann gleichaltrigen schwach und besonders auch von Walsh unbelegt. 

3. Die anderen genannten Dinge wie Vererbung sind für mich persönlich so irrelevant, dass ich sie nicht weiter betrachte. 

Fazit: Die Quelle hört sich gut an. Physiker machen nicht so einen Personalzirkus um einen großen Forscher wie anscheinend die Ärzte dies tun (einleitende Bemerkungen). Egal, aber wenn sich Ärzte im Krankenhaus dadurch bei mir blamieren, mich wegen meines Dr zum Kollegen zu machen, wird das akademische Gedöns peinlich. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## knut.krueger

> Egal, aber wenn sich Ärzte im Krankenhaus dadurch bei mir blamieren, mich wegen meines Dr zum Kollegen zu machen, wird das akademische Gedöns peinlich.


  Und dies Gedöns ist in diesem Forum noch peinlicher.

  Knut

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Urologe, 


> Warum wird nicht die Früherkennung von Brustkrebs und Darmkrebs zerrissen????
> Deren Statistiken sind deutlich schlechter als die des PSA-Screenings .......
> Das ist doch alles Lobbyismus aus meiner Sicht.


Warum wissen Sie das nicht? Prominenz der ärztlichen Zunft stellen das Gesamtpaket in Frage. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## tom aus lu

> Die anderen genannten Dinge wie Vererbung sind für mich persönlich so irrelevant, dass ich sie nicht weiter betrachte.


Hallo D.

wie schon erwähnt bin ich auch kein Befürworter eines generellen Screenings. Überrascht bin ich allerdings von deiner Aussage die erbliche Vorbelastung als "persönlich" irrelevant einzustufen obwohl hier kausale Zusammenhänge vermutet werden.

Unter der ganzen Betrachtungsweise des Für und Wider fehlt mir ein wesentlicher Aspekt. Der der Psychologie. 

Als Sohn eines an PK erkrankten Vaters, dessen Leiden, Höhen und Tiefen ich hautnah erleben durfte habe ich mit der Früherkennung und gerade mit der zeitlichen PSA Kontrolle ein Instrumentarium an der Hand, das mir jegliche Veränderung an diesem Organ vermittelt. 

Persönlich habe ich Verantwortung in erster Linie mir, aber auch meiner Familie gegenüber. Sollte sich Aufgrund einer Abweichung meiner zeitlichen PSA Betrachtung eine Organveränderung zeigen besteht die Möglichkeit zeitnah zu agieren. Mit 47 Jahren hätte ich die theoretische Möglichkeit bei einem Karzinom im Anfangsstadium und einer frühzeitigen Intervention mein Leben im statistischen Durchschnitt zu beenden. 

Warum sollte ich dann dieses Früherkennungsangebot nicht nutzen?

Welche Antwort hättest du wenn ich mich von den Nachteilen der Früherkennung beeindrucken lassen, mit den ersten Beschwerden, einem exorbitanten PSA Wert und Gleason, Mitte 50 erstmals beim Urologen vorstellig würde? Wie sollte ich dann mit einer vertanen Chance umgehen?

Tom

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Tom, 

wenn das Thema Vererbung mich persönlich nicht interessiert, bedeutet es nicht, dass das Thema uninteressant ist. Mein Vater starb halt am 5. Herzinfarkt, und ich kenne vielleicht einen Onkel, der an Krebs starb. Unsere Vätergeneration starb großteils im Krieg und an seinen Folgen. Die Überlebenden sind für Kriegstauglichkeit am fittesten. Ob dies für ihre Krebsstatistik einen Bias bedeutet, weiß Niemand. Bei den Amis (Vortrag zitiert vom Urologen) ist das nicht so. 

Ich bin auch kein dogmatischer Gegner der Früherkennung. Nur muss sie sich sinnvoll begründen und auch durchführbar sein. Ich selber habe die Früherkennung mal gemacht und mal ausgelassen. PSA oder Prostatakrebs war dabei kein Thema. Nicht nur ich weiß nicht, ob es mir heute besser ginge, wenn mein Krebs vor fünf Jahren erkannt wurde. 

Insofern ist meine hier stark vorgetragene Position auch das Lernen des Umgangs mit Früherkennung durch die ständig besser wissende Bekanntschaft außerhalb dieses Forums. Ich nehme an, dass nicht nur ich von uns sich dort sehr viel unangenehmeren Fragen stellen muss als hier im Forum. Wir haben es halt mit furchtbar netten Leuten zu tun;-) 

Ich bin da jedenfalls bestens aufgestellt auch dank der hier vorgetragenen Gegenargumente aller Art. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
vor einigen Tagen hatte ich darauf hingewiesen, dass bei der Berechnung der Verdopplungszeit Fehler möglich sind, die zu Fehlinterpretationen führen können. An einem Beispiel möchte ich dies aufzeigen bzw. erläutern.
Ein 70 jähriger Mann lässt zum ersten Mal seinen PSA-Wert bestimmen. Das Ergebnis ist 6,0. Der Urologe rät zur Absicherung, zwei weitere Messungen im Abstand von je zwei Monaten durchzuführen und hängt noch eine weitere dran. Die Ergebnisse sind in der nachfolgenden Grafik aufgeführt



Die Verdopplungszeiten liegen um die vier Jahre. Unser Proband ist doch etwas beunruhigt und sucht im Internet und stößt auf unser Forum und stellt sich mit seinen Werten vor. Wie üblich, bilden sich sofort zwei Lager. Die einen raten zur sofortigen Biopsie und bei der Diagnose PK, dann sofort raus mit dem Ding. Das andere Lager sieht bei der Verdopplungszeit von vier Jahren überhaupt keinen Anlass zur Hektik und sieht in AS/WW eine empfehlenswerte Alternative.
Der PSA-Wert von 6, 0 unseres Probanden setzt sich aus dem Anteil der Prostata plus dem Anteil des Karzinoms zusammen. Bei einem 70-jährigen ist eine Annahme von 2,5 für die Prostata ein vernünftiger Kompromiss. Noch besser/genauer wäre es gemäß Ludwigs Vorschlag die Prostata beim Urologen über US zu vermessen, und die ermittelte Größe in ml mit der empirischen Konstante 0,066 zu multiplizieren.
Im Beispiel habe ich den Wert von 2,5 für die Prostata abgezogen, d.h. der erste Wert ist dann nicht 6,0 sondern 3,5 und die Folgewerte wurden ebenfalls entsprechend korrigiert. Das Ergebnis zeigt das nächste Diagramm




Die korrekte Verdopplungszeit liegt bei 2,4 Jahren, so dass in diesem Fall Handeln doch die bessere Alternative als Abwarten wäre, wobei dies aber nicht suggerieren soll, dass ich gegen AS/WW bin, denn ich bin ein Befürworter von Letzterem, wenn die Daten dies zulassen.
Dies Problem stellt sich nicht bei Beurteilung eines Rezidivs nach Ektomie, da im Allgemeinen der PSA-Ausgangswert Null ist und somit die PSA-Entwicklung direkt das Wachstum des Rezidivs widerspiegelt.
Beim Rezidiv nach Bestrahlungstherapie sehe ich dies differenzierter. Helmut (i) hatte in diesem Thread schon nachgefragt, so dass ich einmal seine Werte, aus seiner PK-Historie entnommen, analysiert habe. Da Helmuts PSA-Werte eine relativ große Streuung haben, habe ich die Werte herausgepickt, die den Trend anzeigen, um auch die Tabelle kürzer und übersichtlicher zu halten. Die Tabelle startet mit dem nach Bestrahlung erreichten Nadir von 0,98 am 15.1.2006.



Die Verdopplungszeiten liegen etwa bei 3,3 Jahren. Helmut hatte dann in 2011 mit einer 5alpha-Reduktasehemmung begonnen, die aber nicht den gewünschten Erfolg brachte. Die beiden letzten Werte in der Tabelle sind nach dieser Zwischentherapie und signalisieren mit den kürzeren Verdopplungszeiten eher einen Misserfolg, wobei die nächsten Werte zeigen werden, ob Streuung der Grund oder tatsächlich ein Misserfolg zu verzeichnen ist.
In der nächsten Tabelle habe ich den Nadirwert abgezogen und damit so getan, dass dieser Restwert der bestrahlen Prostata zu zuordnen ist, und das Rezidiv sich neu etabliert und wächst.



Die Tabelle zeigt nun einen steten Anstieg der Verdopplungszeiten- die beiden letzten Werte müssen, wie oben begründet, gesondert gesehen werden. Dieser Anstieg signalisiert, dass die letzte Annahme falsch ist, und der Nadirwert dem Rest-PCa zu zuordnen ist, das nun nach Überwindung der Strahlentherapie wieder zu wachsen beginnt mit der Verdopplungszeit von 3,3 Jahren. Diese Zuwächse beziehen sich auf das Rest-PCa, so dass, wie in dieser Tabelle angenommen, von Null ausgehend, sich anfangs relativ große Zuwächse und damit kurze Verdopplungszeiten ergeben, die sich dann mit den Folgemessungen asymptotisch der korrekten Verdopplungszeit von 3,3 Jahren annähern.
Helmuts Verlauf signalisiert somit, dass die Bestrahlung nicht ausreichte das PCa zu zerstören, oder es bestanden schon Metastasen. Bei Harald scheint sich ein ähnlicher Verlauf abzuspielen, denn auch bei ihm erfolgt nach Erreichen des Nadirs wieder der PSA-Anstieg. Ich hoffe bzw. nehme an, dass Herr Schmidt aufgrund seiner Erfahrungen uns Erläuterungen geben kann, was hier voraussichtlich die Gründe sind.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Knut!

  Danke für Deinen überzeugenden Hinweis auf die Gefahr der  Fehlinterpretation bei der PSAVZ. Ich hatte gelegentlich flüchtig darüber nachgedacht, dass der Anteil des benignen PSA nicht im gleichen Maß ansteigt und deshalb die Bewertung ungenau macht, aber ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass sich dies so deutlich auswirken kann. Da ich nicht über Excel verfüge, habe ich meine Werte auf der Seite des Labors Limbach automatisch berechnen lassen, wo diese Möglichkeit geboten wird. Ein Vergleich zeigt, dass sie (ohne Korrektur) mit den von Dir ermittelten Werten übereinstimmen. 

  Ich bin sehr erstaunt, dass dieses Thema bisher unerwähnt blieb und offensichtlich auch von den Ärzten nicht angesprochen wird, obwohl es in vielen Fällen von großer Bedeutung sein kann. Ich bin auch überrascht, dass es hier (bisher) keine weiteren Reaktionen gibt.

  Wie von Dir erwähnt (und von mir ohne Ergebnis nachgefragt), ist es natürlich bei einer bestrahlten Prostata schwierig, einen Sockelwert für den benignen Anteil festzulegen. Meine Situation ist insofern überhaupt schwierig zu beurteilen, als meine Werte eine große Streuung aufweisen. Ob der Versuch mit der 5AR-Hemmung so lange nachwirkt und noch immer zu Schwankungen führt oder aber die Progression verstärkt hat, wird sich in der Zukunft zeigen. Im April ist die nächste Messung fällig.

  Grüße Helmut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Helmut,

obwohl Knut meinen PK-Verlauf in seinem letzten Beitrag auch erwähnt hatte, wollte ich Deiner geschätzten Meinung nicht zuvorkommen. In einem anderen Beitrag am heutigen Tage kündigte ich schon an, dass auch ich wieder eine PSA-Messung in der kommenden Woche eingeplant habe. In *diesem* Beitrag hatte Knut meine Kurven eingescannt. Es ist schon bemerkenswert, was Knut so alles unter Berücksichtigung diverser Details aus den Excel-Tabellen herauszuzaubern vermag, wie er das mit Deinen Werten realisiert hat. Ich möchte Dir gern zustimmen, dass auch ich von der Tatsache überrascht bin, dass sich bislang niemand zu diesen eklatenten, möglichen Abweichungen zu Wort gemeldet hat. Ich bin gespannt, was er aus Deinen und meinen neuen Werten herauslesen wird.

*"Das einzige Mittel gegen Aberglauben ist Wissenschaft"*
(Henry Thomas Buckle)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Hvielemi

> dann hoffe ich, dass Du nicht über Nacht in Deiner Hütte eingefroren bist.



Nein, bin ich nicht. 
Zwei von drei Strom-Phasen gingen ja noch, sodass eine Notheizung eingerichtet werden konnte.
Die Mannen von 'Enontekiön Sähkö' haben eine Sicherung an der Freileitung ausgetauscht, sodass nun sogar
die Bodenheizung in der Küche, dem einzig wirklich heizbaren Raum neben der Sauna, wieder geht.

Was noch fehlt, ist das Gemeindewasser, aber die Grundleitung friert immer zu, wenn man im Frühwinter
nicht fleissig Wasser braucht. Dafür hab ich ja noch den alten Ziehbrunnen ...
Der alte, von der Familie verlassene Hof ist eben nicht als Ferienhaus gebaut.
Wasser ist dann im Juni wieder zu haben, wenn der Boden aufgetaut ist - Permafrost gibt es erst 100m höher
in den 'Tunturi'-Bergen, in denen ja das Wort 'Tundra' versteckt ist.




> Mein Grund Dir zu schreiben, ist aber ein anderer, und zwar beschäftigt mich Dein PSA-Verlauf, ...


Haralds Beitrag rief mich zur Ordnung und ist der Anlass, nun endlich doch noch meinen Dank und
Zustimmung zu Deinen Überlegungen zu meinem PSA-Verlauf auszusprechen.
Der Einbezug eines PSA-Sockels bei Männern, die (noch) eine Prostata haben, erbringt in der Tat
plausible Zahlenreihen, die wohl öfter eine Früherkennung möglich machen, bevor die Metastasen 
schon unterwegs wären.

Mir hätte diese Zahlenturnerei vielleicht gar geholfen, aber es bleibt
natürlich wieder die Frage, ob mit der vorverschobenen Diagnose nicht noch mehr
Überdiagnosen und in der Folge Übertherapien verbunden wären.


Ich belasse es mal bei dieser Frage
und werde bei künftigen Beiträgen zur PSA-VZ einen Sockel-PSA mit einbeziehen.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## wanderfreund

*Statistik kann vielleicht noch mehr!
*
Als alter Betriebswirt macht mir der Umgang mit der Zahlenturnerei eigentlich Spass, man darf ihn nur nicht überbewerten. Wir wissen ja: "_Der Dorfteich ist im Durchschnitt nur 1/2 Meter tief - und trotzdem ist die Kuh ersoffen!"_ Aber aus Allem lassen sich Erkenntnisse bzw. Erfahrungen gewinnen. 
Ich hatte vor Kurzem anhand von Daten aus den Erfahrungsberichten ermitteln wollen, ob sich Aussagen zur Qualität von RPE hinsichtlich "saubere Wundränder" treffen lassen. Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass die zu diesem Zeitpunkt verwertbaren Angaben  für offene Operationen bei 98 Patienten,sich auf 56 verschiedene Kliniken verteilen. Da lässt sich natürlich kein Trend erkennen bzw. eine Berwertung ableiten. Interssant war, dass in 28 Fällen ein R1 bzw. R2 Status im postoperativen Befund ausgewiesen wurde. Nicht verstanden habe ich, dass dies auch bei lokal begrenzten Tumoren (T2) der Fall war. Allerdings müssen die von den Betroffenen selbst eingestellten Daten kritisch hinterfragt werden, denn oft sind sie unvollständig bzw. nicht plausibel. In nur 11 Fällen von 98 waren die TNM-Angaben nach Biopsie identisch mit den postoperativen Befunden, ansonsten immer besser, aber das ist ja keine neue Erkenntnis. Wenn in den Therapiebeurteilungen bei RPE manchmal angeben wird, dass selbst *während* der Therapie Kontinenz und Potenz bestand, dann kann das so nicht stimmen. Den Operatuer würde das bestimmt behindern und die Op-Schwestern belustigen (Scherz). Ich will nur sagen, wie schwierig es werden kann, statistische Auswertungen exakt vorzunehmen, denn die Ausnahmen müsssen vorher ausgegliedert werden.
Aber zum Thema hier ist mir der Gedanke gekommen: Wenn man die Werte nach PSA-Messungen in Sicht auf die Verdopplungszeiten und Velocity einmal mit den nach der RPE ermittelten Gleasonwerten in Korrelation bringt, dann müsste doch eigentlich ein Punkt erkennbar sein, an dem die Aggressivität des PK berwertet werden kann. Dazu bräuchte man allerdings eine Vielzahl von Daten aus einem vor der RPE durchgeführten PSA-Screening und der Pathologie nach Op. Und erst wenn dieser Punkt beim PSA-Screening im Rahmen der Früherkennung erreicht ist, sollte biopsiert werden und nicht immer gleich sofort bei ungewöhnlich hohem PSA-Wert. Auch Urologen sind nur Menschen und nicht unfehlbar , machen es sich vielleicht auch oft leicht. Mich haben drei verschiedene Urologen abgetastet und nichts festgestellt und erst ein auf eigenen Wunsch durchgeführtes PSA-Screening führte zur Biopsie mit verharmlosendem Ergebnis, dem ich aber zum Glück nicht traute, wie dann der postoperative Befund ergab. Alles Andere in meinem Profil.
Danke an *alle* (Mit)*streiter* hier im Forum, die durch ihre Meinungen und Erkenntnisse auch oft dem Laien ein besseres Wissen über seine Krankheit vermitteln.
Streit ist eigentlich die ursprünglichste Form wissenschaftlicher Arbeit, so er nicht persönliche Züge annimmt. Und, ich muss das ja nicht lesen!

In diesem Sinne

Fohe Ostern und viel Spaß beim Eiersuchen

Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Roland,

es macht richtig Spaß, Deinen Bericht zu lesen, und die klaren Aussagen am Ende Deines Beitrages tun angesichts immer mal wieder ausufernder Techtelmechtel ein Übriges in Richtung Aufforderung zur Harmonie und Loyalität im Forumsablauf. 

Fröhliche Ostern wünsche ich Dir, wenn`s auch eher ungemütlich werden sollte.

Gruß Harald.

*"Es gehört zu den vielen Merkwürdigkeiten des Lebens, dass der Mensch immer bissiger wird, je weniger Zähne er hat"*
(Stefan Heym)

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Harald,

zum Gück trifft obiges Zitat auf mich nicht zu. Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich eine RZE (Radikale-Zahn-Extraktion)! Nehme es aber mit Humor und bereite mich auf Ersatz vor. Bei der Prostata geht das leider nicht - warum eigentlich nicht? Es werden doch alle möglichen Organe transplantiert!

Gruß

Roland

----------


## RalfDm

Ich habe versuchsweise meine Excel-Tabelle um die Berechnung der PSAVZ, basierend nur auf dem malignen PSA, aufgebohrt. Wer's ausprobieren möchte, hier ist sie zu finden:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...rsicht_mod.xls

Ferner hatte ich diesbezüglich heute eine Korrespondenz mit Dr. Strum, die ich mit seiner Genehmigung hier wiedergebe:

*Re: Origin of the formula tPSA x .066 = benign PSA?*

Dear Dr. Strum,

in a multitude of publications and responses in the p2p forum you referred and keep referring to the above formula for the calculation of the portion of benign PSA (benPSA) within the total PSA (tPSA).This formula is  if at all known to doctors  not accepted in German acedemic medicine. Would you have some information as to the origin of that formula?

The reason why I'm asking you this is that we have at present a lively discussion in our German PCa forum as to the correct calculation of PSADT. Traditionally, PSADT is calculated bases on total tPSA, neglecting the fact that in the presence of PCa essentially only the malign PSA will grow. Basing the calculation on tPSA will hence fudge the result, which may lead to "innocuous" PSADT values. Basing the calculation on malign PSA (malPSA = tPSA - benPSA) only might result in much shorter PSADTs. Would you have an opinion on the matter?

Thank you in advance for your reply.

Best regards,

---

Dear Ralf,

The formula comes from 2 or 3 papers combined together that led to the tumor volume Excel software program that i created.  The program and the references are listed within the program.  You need to have Microsoft Excel to run it. 

I have used this many times and was surprise at how good an approximation it has been over the years. 

Regarding your heated controversy below on PSADT, the growth rate or PSAV of benign PSA is in the order of 0.1 ng/ml/yr at most.  Although some of the literature uses a PSAV cutoff of 0.75 ng/ml/yr it is way too generous for the individual man being followed.  The KEY issue is the slope and if the rise in PSA is serial.  If so, then the burden of proof is to show it is NOT PC.   This gets then into the difficulty of "if it is PSA then do we need to treat it".  The answer is YES, YOU DO, but that does not mean to perform a RP, RT, Cryo or HIFU.  It means to realize that something is amiss in the patient's biology and to look at what is FUELING the growth of the PC: lipids like LDL, Glucose, Glutamine and aspartates,  Lipid rafts, pro-inflammatory cytokines, etc.  This is what is missing in the world of PC, and in the world at large: rationale, common sense, follow-up, etc. 

Good luck. 

Stephen
---
*Übersetzung von Dr. Strums Antwort:*

Die Formel stammt aus zwei oder drei Artikeln, die ich miteinander kombiniert habe, und die zu meiner Excel-Tabelle führten. Das Programm und die Literaturverweise sind in dem Programm _[gemeint ist die Excel-Tabelle]_ aufgelistet. Zum Benutzen brauchst Du Excel.

Ich habe das häufig benutzt und war überrascht, eine wie gute Näherung es über die Jahre war.

Bezüglich Eurer hitzigen Debatte zur PSAVZ, die Wachstumsrate PSAV von gutartigem PSA liegt bei höchstens 0,1 ng/ml*a. Auch wenn in der Literatur häufig ein PSAV-Grenzwert von 0,75 ng/ml*a benutzt wird, so ist das viel zu großzügig, um den Verlauf eines individuellen Mannes zu verfolgen. Der Schlüssel ist die Steigung und ob der PSA-Anstieg stetig ist. Dann liegt die Beweislast darin zu zeigen, dass es *kein* PK ist. Das führt dann zu dem Problem "wenn es PK ist, müssen wir es dann behandeln?". Die Antwort lautet *ja, allerdings*, aber das heißt nicht RP, RT, Kryo oder HIFU. Es bedeutet, sich zu gegenwärtigen, dass mit der Biologie des Patienten etwas nicht stimmt, und zu schauen, was das Krebswachstum anheizt: Lipide wie LDL, Glukose, Glutamin und Aspartate, große Mengen Lipid, entzündungsauslösende Zytokine usw. Das fehlt in der Welt des PK und in der Welt überhaupt: Gesunder Menschenverstand, Verlaufskontrolle usw.

Alles Gute,

Stephen

Die von Dr. Strum angesprochene Tabelle kann hier heruntergeladen werden, auf der Web-Seite des PCRI habe ich sie nicht gefunden: 

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Calculator.xls

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,
wirklich toll, dass Du Deinen Vordruck so schnell erweiterst hast. Ich habe es ausprobiert, und es funktioniert fehlerfrei!



Und ganz hervorragend sind Deine Erläuterungen zum PSA, die ich nur jedem empfehlen kann, sehr sorgfältig zu lesen.
Gruß Knut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

die diversen Beiträge bestätigen, dass es sinnvoll ist, bei der PSA-Messung zur Berechnung der aussagefähigen Verdopplungszeit den benignen Prostataanteil abzuziehen. Nachstehend habe ich dies grafisch dargestellt



Die blaue Kurve zeigt den Verlauf der Verdopplungszeit mit der bisher üblichen fehlerhaften Bestimmung mit dem PSA-Wert aus der benignen Prostata und dem PSA-Wert aus dem malignen Anteil (PCa).

Die grüne Kurve ist gemäß dem Hinweis von Herrn Dr. Strum um eine fiktive Standardkorrektur von 0,75 erstellt worden.

Die rote Kurve ist die korrekte Darstellung mit dem Abzug des realen, benignen Prostataanteiles.

Die Grafik zeigt schön die asymptotische Annäherung der fehlerhaften blauen und grünen Kurven an die korrekte rote Kurve, und man erkennt auch, dass der Festkorrekturwert 0,75 ein unbefriedigender Kompromiss ist. Man erkennt auch weiter, dass bei längeren Beobachtungszeiten sich die Kurven annähern und der Abweichungsfehler irgendwann bedeutungslos wird. Das Problem ist aber bei uns in Deutschland, dass das PSA-Screening als Vorsorgemaßnahme leider die Ausnahme darstellt, und es damit meistens keine längere Beobachtungszeit gibt. Der Einzelwert ist die Norm, und wenn dieser auffällig ist, dann erfolgen 1 bis 2 Kontrollmessungen in kurzen Abständen, und dann kann es lebenswichtig werden, die korrekten Verdopplungszeiten zu kennen.
Meine Vorstellungen wie ein PSA-Screening mit grafischer Darstellung aufgebaut sein sollte, werde ich in einem Folgebeitrag noch darlegen.
Gruß Knut.

P.S. Vorsorge ist ein sehr positiv besetztes Wort. Deshalb verwende ich dies in meinen Beiträgen auch lieber als Früherkennung. Wörter haben oft Mehrfachbedeutungen und so steht Vorsorge auch für Vorsorge durch Früherkennung oder Vorbereitung für spätere Entwicklung/Maßnahmen.

----------


## LudwigS

Ich weiss nicht, was du gerechnet hast, Knut, aber die 0,75 von Dr. Strum bedeuten einen PSAVelocity-Grenzwert von 0,75 ng/ml/Jahr, die er für zu groß hält, um sie mit gutartigem Wachstum (BPH) erklären zu können.
Er schrieb in seinem Forum über die Jahre, dass etwa 0,1 ng/ml/Jahr PSA-Zuwachs, also in 10 Jahren 1 ng/ml PSA-Anstieg als unbedenklich bez. Prostatakrebs angesehen werden kann.
Wenn es schneller geht, sollte man die Sache mal nicht aus den Augen verlieren.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ludwig,

gerechnet habe ich schon richtig, aber die Begründung mit Bezug auf Strum war falsch. Ich hatte morgens auf die Schnelle, bevor ich wegen diversen Terminen außer Haus ging, noch Ralfs neuen Vordruck getestet, habe mich über seine An/Nachfrage bei Strum gefreut und die 0,75 als fiktive Standardkorrektur in die Berechnung aufgenommen. Frage mich nicht warum, denn die Antwort von Strum ist die eines Politikers ohne direkten Bezug zu Ralfs Fragestellung.

Bei der grünen Kurve ging es mir darum zu zeigen, dass bei nicht einigermaßen korrekter Ermittlung des benignen Anteils zu Beginn der Messungen immer noch ein relativ großer Fehler vorliegt, und dieser in der Praxis auch gegeben sein wird, denn wie Ralf in seiner PSA-Erklärung ausführt, variiert die Prostatagröße von Kastanie bis zur Apfelsine, wobei sicherlich trendmäßig die Apfelsine eher beim 60  70jährigen anzutreffen sein wird aber eben nur trendmäßig. Deshalb halte ich es für wichtig, bei auffälligem PSA-Wert auch beim Urologen die US-Untersuchung mit Bestimmung des Prostatavolumens durchführen zu lassen, um gemäß Deinem Vorschlag dann den benignen PSA-Anteil zu berechnen.
Noch einmal danke für Deinen Hinweis.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Diskutanten,

leider bin ich nun doch nicht darum herumgekommen, ein *Antibiotikum* einzunehmen, obwohl bekanntermaßen Erkältungsviren sich nicht dadurch beeindrucken lassen. Die total verklebten Bronchien mit ständiger Schleimblockierung und die geschwollenen Mandeln führten zu dieser Entscheidung. Den für gestern im 3-Monatsrhythmus vorgesehenen Termin zur Blutabnahme in Sachen PSA & Co. mußte ich zumindest bis 2.4.2013 verschieben, um keine verfälschten Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Dabei war ich doch schon so gespannt auf die neue Auswertung anhand der neuen Excel-Tabellen. Also weiter in Geduld üben.

*"Bereit sein ist viel, warten können ist mehr, doch erst den rechten Augenblick nützen, ist alles"*
(Arthur Schnitzler)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Forum!

Die Tatsache, dass der von Knut beschriebene systematische Fehler bei der Ermittlung der PSA - Verdoppelungszeit bisher offensichtlich nicht berücksichtigt wurde, bringt mich in erhebliche (Verständnis-)Schwierigkeiten.


*Der Fehler ist so offensichtlich, dass......
*
*..... es einfach nicht vorstellbar ist, dass die gesamte urologische Welt (Ärzte und Patienten) einen Parameter, der für viele Therapieentscheidungen von elementarer Wichtigkeit sein kann,  jahrzehntelang falsch interpretiert.*

*......ich dazu neige, an meinem Verstand zu zweifeln, denn man hätte selbst schon lange so weit denken können. (Aber offensichtlich bin ich nicht der Einzige!)

  Die richtige Bewertung ist so wichtig, dass.....

  ......es ist für mich nicht verständlich ist, dass diese Korrektur hier im Forum nicht mehr Resonanz findet. Es kann jeden betreffen.

  Dieses wichtige Thema ist hier ohnedies denkbar unglücklich platziert und sollte als eigener Thread behandelt werden, um die nötige Aufmerksamkeit zu finden.*

  Grüße Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

> Und ganz hervorragend sind Deine Erläuterungen zum PSA, die ich nur jedem empfehlen kann, sehr sorgfältig zu lesen.


Danke für die Blumen, Knut!

Ich habe diese Erläuterungen noch etwas überarbeitet und ergänzt; der Text, der ja eigentlich ein Kontext zu der Excel-Tabelle ist, ist hier zu finden. Für die noch inoffizielle modifizierte Excel-Tabelle habe ich auch den Text geringfüg ergänzt, dieser modifizierte Text ist hier zu finden.

An Deinem Beispiel fiel mit auf, dass die PSAV überhaupt nicht berechnet wurde, und ich musste feststellen, dass aus irgendeinem Grunde aus den betreffenden Zellen die Berechnungsformel verschwunden war. Ich habe sie wieder eingefügt, diese korrigierte Tabelle kann bei KISP heruntergeladen werden. Nebenher treibt mich Excel (Version 2000, eine neuere habe ich nicht, da ich sonst generell LibreOfficeCalc benutze) zum Wahnsinn, weil es partout einige Zellenbegrenzungen nicht in der Strichstärke darstellen will, wie ich sie haben möchte. Ich hab's aufgegeben.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

> *Der Fehler ist so offensichtlich, dass......
> *
> *..... es einfach nicht vorstellbar ist, dass die gesamte urologische Welt (Ärzte und Patienten) einen Parameter, der für viele Therapieentscheidungen von elementarer Wichtigkeit sein kann,  jahrzehntelang falsch interpretiert...*


Hallo Helmut,

bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils behaupte ich, dass es unsere Ärzte es allesamt nicht so mit der Mathematik haben. Bei der Berechnung der PSAVZ kommt immerhin ein Logarithmus zum Einsatz. Damit scheint der eine oder der andere der Herren Doktores überfordert zu sein.

In meinen Begleittext zu der modifizierten Excel-Tabelle habe ich den folgenden Passus aufgenommen:
"Gutartiges" PSA
Ebenso wie prostatisches Krebsgewebe produziert auch das gutartige Gewebe der Prostata das Prostata-spezifische Antigen (PSA) und gibt eine geringe Menge davon ins Blut ab. Dies soll hier als "gutartiges (benignes) PSA" (benPSA) benannt sein, das von sowohl inner- als auch außerprostatischem (Metastasen) Krebsgewebe ins Blut abgegebene PSA als "bösartiges (malignes) PSA" (malPSA). Nach einer älteren amerikanischen Studie produziert gutartiges Prostatagewebe etwa 0,067 ng PSA pro Milli*liter (ml) Prostatagewebe. Was darüber hinausgeht, ist gemäß dieser Studie krebs*ver*dächtig, kann aber auch durch eine Prostata-Entzündung (Pro*sta*titis) hervor*geru*fen sein. Auch der PSA-Quotient trifft hierüber keine sichere Aussage.
Auf das Ermitteln des vermuteten Anteils des bösartigen PSA zielen die letzten vier Zeilen der vorliegenden Excel-Tabelle ab, in denen anhand dieser Formel das das gut*artige und das bösartige PSA berechnet und daraus die modifizierte PSA-Verdoppe*lungszeit, die immer kürzer sein wird als die aus dem Gesamt-PSA errechnete PSA-VZ.  
*Anmerkungen:*  

Die 	vorstehend genannte Faustformel wird in der offiziellen Leitlinie[7]zur 	Diagnostik und Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms nicht 	erwähnt. Die 	aus der modifizierten PSA-VZ zu ziehenden diagnostischen und/oder 	thera*peu*tischen Konsequenzen sind derzeit (März 2013) 	noch unklar.
Ralf

----------


## helmut (i)

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils behaupte ich, dass es unsere Ärzte es  allesamt nicht so mit der Mathematik haben. Bei der Berechnung der PSAVZ  kommt immerhin ein Logarithmus zum Einsatz. Damit scheint der eine oder  der andere der Herren Doktores überfordert zu sein.


Hallo Ralf!
Dies ist traurig genug, aber noch viel schlimmer ist es doch, wenn der elementare Zusammenhang nicht erkannt (oder ignoriert) wird, nämlich, dass der gemessene PSA - Wert aus 2 Komponenten besteht, von welchen der benigne Teil nicht mitwächst. Das hat (noch) nichts mit Mathematik zu tun; die Berechnung kann man problemlos automatisch durchführen lassen, z.B. hier.
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Urologe

Die ganze Rechnerei hat nur einen großen Haken:

Das PCA liest keine Methematikbücher, sonst hätten
wir keine Patienten mit PSA 0.8 und pT3b Tumor
oder Patient mit PSA 0.25 und Schädelmetastase
vom Prostatakarzinom.
Es hat sich schon mancher dabei ordentlich verrechnet:
Nach "logarithmischer Dynamik" PSA 15 erwartert, dann
aber effektiv 1500 gehabt.
So kann man(n) sich auch fix mal zu Tode rechnen.

Wir behandeln keine Zahlen, sondern das komplexe,
meinem Gefühl nach z.T. der Chaostheorie unterliegenden,
System eines endokrin gesteuerten Karzinomes.

Bei Mammakarzinom, Darmtumor, Schilddrüsenkarzinom
würde niemand auf die Idee kommen einen Rechenschieber
anzulegen ...

----------


## RalfDm

Lieber fs,

das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Mit meiner Excel-Tabelle geht es mir in erster Linie um die regelmäßig wahrgenommene PK-Früherkennung und deren sinnvolle Auswertung. Der "empowered patient" sollte sich seine PSA-Werte geben lassen, die Tabelle führen - was in Deutwschland wohl nur ganz wenige Urologen für ihre Patienten tun - und dann, wenn die Werte (PSA, PSAVZ, PSAV, PSAD usw.) verdächtig werden, zusammen mit seinem Arzt überlegen, was zu tun sei, z. B. eine C-TRUS/ANNA-Untersuchung. 

Wollte man im Rahmen der Früherkennung auch solche Fälle erkennen, wie Sie sie ansprechen und von denen ich annehme, dass es sehr seltene Fälle sind, dann müsste man routinemäßig schon Patienten mit PSA-Werten von 0,25 bzw. 0,8 ng/ml sicherheitshalber in die Röhre stecken. 

Die Excel-Tabelle produziert auch keine voraussichtlichen künftigen Werte. Einen PSA-Wert von 15 zu _erwarten_ und dann tatsächlich 1.500 zu haben ist mit ihr nicht möglich. 

Beste Grüße,

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

Die Bewertung in der Früherkennung steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

----------


## helmut (i)

> Urologe                                             Die ganze Rechnerei hat nur einen großen Haken:
> 
> Das PCA liest keine Methematikbücher, sonst hätten
> wir keine Patienten mit PSA 0.8 und pT3b Tumor
> oder Patient mit PSA 0.25 und Schädelmetastase
> vom Prostatakarzinom.


  Lieber fs!

  Es mag bedauerliche Einzelfälle geben, aber wenn die ganze "Rechnerei" so fragwürdig wäre, so müsste jede Verlaufskontrolle mittels PSA - Bestimmung  (die tausendfach empfohlen und praktiziert wird) sinnlos und überflüssig sein!

  Kann dies wirklich Ihre Überzeugung sein???
  Gruß Helmut

----------


## tom aus lu

> Die ganze Rechnerei hat nur einen großen Haken


Da wären wir doch wieder ganz am Anfang der Diskussion. Der Beitrag bestätigt die tatsächliche Arbeitsweise der Urologen. Da sind solche Tabellen wohl nicht relevant. 

Die PSA Testerei also doch nur ein großer Schwindel?

Da besteht zweifelsohne Aufklärungsbedarf!

Tom

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo fs,




> fs
> Die europäischen Daten haben ganz klar gezeigt, das ein Überlebensvorteil besteht.
> Und, was für mich VIEL WICHTIGER ist:
> In der "vor PSA" Zeit hatten in den USA bei Erstdiagnose 20% (!) Knochenmetastasen und seit
> PSA noch 4% bei Erstdiagnose.
> Also würden wir wieder auf diesen Punkt zurückfallen - alle Forumsleser mit Knochenmetastasen
> werden bestätigen, dass das nicht wünschenswert sein kann.


In obigem Statement outen Sie sich für das PSA-Screening, was ich persönlich sehr begrüßt habe. Nun ist Ihr neues Statement




> fs
> Das PCA liest keine Methematikbücher, sonst hätten
> wir keine Patienten mit PSA 0.8 und pT3b Tumor
> oder Patient mit PSA 0.25 und Schädelmetastase
> vom Prostatakarzinom.


Wenn dies 90 % oder mehr Ihrer Patienten wären, dann bräuchten wir nicht über PSA-Screening und Verdopplungszeiten zu diskutieren, aber es ist doch wohl so, dass dies eine Minderheit von < 5 % sein wird. Ralf hat schon darauf hingewiesen, dass es für diesen PK-Typ zurzeit kein Frühwarnsystem gibt, und so fällt dies einfach wie so viele andere Krankheiten unter persönlichem Lebenspech.

In den S3 Leitlinien hat die Verdopplungszeit Einzug gehalten für die Kontrolle bei AS, und ich wiederhole mich Die Mediziner sind schon ein eigenartiges Völkchen, denn wenn sie in unserer Prostata herumgestochert/geschnipselt haben, dann wird PSA-Screening und Verdopplungszeit hoffähig!
Einige von uns sehen in der Früherkennung durch PSA-Screening in der Verdopplungszeit einen wichtigen Indikator für die Aggressivität des PCas und mit als Entscheidungsparameter für den richtigen Zeitpunkt einer Biopsie.

Was soll es nun bringen, eine Verdopplungszeit bewusst fehlerhaft zu bestimmen? Ich fühle mich 30 Jahre zurück in meinen Berufsalltag versetzt, als auf dem Pannenstreifen unserer Autobahnen die deutschen Autos standen, und die japanischen vorbei fuhren. Es ging ein Ruck durch die deutsche Industrie, und es wurde eine Riesenqualitätsoffensive gestartet, und der Hauptslogan war, Mache es richtig beim ersten Mal!

Und diesen Slogan sollte der Medizinbereich sich zu Eigen machen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

> In den S3 Leitlinien hat die Verdopplungszeit Einzug gehalten für die Kontrolle bei AS,


Hallo Knut,

für die Verlaufskontrolle ja, für die Entscheidung für oder wider AS nein. Für mich ist das vollkommen inkonsequent, um nicht zu sagen blödsinnig. Erst wenn der Patient sich für die AS entschieden hat, wird gemäß Leitlinie die PSAVZ bestimmt; bei einem Wert von drei Jahren oder weniger soll sie verlassen werden. Hätte man das* vor* der Entscheidung pro AS getan, dann hätte sie in vielen Fällen wohl gleich anders ausgesehen.

Für die erste (und bisher einzige) Aktualisierung der Leitlinie habe ich seinerzeit einen 36-seitigen Kommentar eingereicht (es ging dabei allerdings hauptsächlich um Editorielles, was dann zu meiner Befriedigung tatsächlich weitestgehend  in die zweite Auflage einfloss) und diese Inkonsequenz bemängelt. Aus "gut unterrichteter Quelle" weiß ich, dass der Punkt "PSAVZ-Bestimmung vor der Entscheidung zur AS" diskutiert und von den niedergelassenen Urologen abgeschmettert wurde  - sie wollen sich ganz offensichtlich mit dieser Rechnerei nicht abgeben. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass bei der Verlaufskontrolle auch nur eine Mehrheit der niedergelassenen Urologen dann diese "Mühe" auf sich nimmt - egal, was die Leitlinie sagt. Wer kein "empowered patient" ist, hat auch bei der AS schlechte Karten. Da fallen die von fs angesprochenen Extremfälle erst recht aus dem Raster.

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

Man darf SCREENING und VERLAUFSBEOBACHTUNG mit oder ohne Therapie NICHT in einen Topf werfen.
Daher sind meine Statements auch nicht in einen Topf werfen!

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Ralf, das kann nicht stimmen. 


> Nach einer älteren amerikanischen Studie produziert gutartiges Prostatagewebe etwa 0,067 ng PSA pro Milli*liter (ml) Prostatagewebe. Was darüber hinausgeht, ist gemäß dieser Studie krebs*ver*dächtig, kann aber auch durch eine Prostata-Entzündung (Pro*sta*titis) hervor*geru*fen sein. Auch der PSA-Quotient trifft hierüber keine sichere Aussage.


Eine Produktion ist immer eine Anzahl pro Zeit. Nehmen wir aber mal zur Güte an, das benigne PSA sei 0,067ng/ml Blut!!! 

Dann ist diese konstante Zahl für gesunde Männer sicher großen Unsicherheiten behaftet. Diese können Prostatitis oder sexuelles Verhalten sein. Zur Feststellung dieser dann individuellen Zahl ist somit eine Messreihe für PSA erforderlich, die nach meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen der Medizin sicher eine Messung pro Quartal erfordert. Aber bitte keinen Sex in der Woche vor der Messung.

Mach das bitte mal gesunden Männern ab 40 Lebensjahren klar, die genau wissen, dass ihr Sterberisiko an Herzinfarkt oder Lungenkrebs sehr viel höher ist als an Prostatakrebs. Sie sind trotzdem Workaholics und danach dick, faul und gefräßig - halt genau so, wie Menschen halt sind. Und das ganze PSA Gedöns für 30 von 100000 Männern, die letztlich evtl von diesem gigantischen Streufeuer profitieren. 

Diese Tabelle vom statistischen Bundesamt zeigt ohne Altersangabe Sterbeursachen von Männern. Da PCA eine Krankheit von alten Männern ist, wird die Todesursache bei jungen Männern für PCA noch schlechter aussehen als nach dieser Tabelle. Du wirst ein PSA Screening bei gesunden Männern mittleren Alters nicht durchsetzen können. Vorher tuen die etwas gegen Herzinfarkt oder andere akute Kreislaufattacken. 

Ist PCA erst mal diagnostiziert, ändert sich das. 
Gruß, D.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo D.,

Du kannst getrost davon ausgehen, dass Dr. Strum sich ein wenig mehr mit der Materie beschäftigt hat als Du. Wenn er schreibt:

"The formula comes from 2 or 3 papers combined together that led to the  tumor volume Excel software program that i created...  *I have used this many times and was surprise at how good an approximation it has been over the years*",

dann nehme ich ihm das ab. Dr. Strum ist Hämatologe/Onkologe und ist einer von ganz wenigen Ärzten, die zur Einschätzung der Situation eines Patienten mathematische Hilfsmittel einsetzen, nicht nur die Prostata abtasten, das PSA messen und sagen "Alles in Ordnung!", ohne den Patienten mit Details zu behelligen. Lies doch einfach mal diesen Artikel von Dr. Strum. Ich nehme an, dass Du das noch nicht getan hast.

Dass Prostatakrebs nicht die einzige, und auch nicht die Haupttodesursache für Männer in Deutschland ist, ist allgemein bekannt und eine Binsenweisheit. Das tröstet aber denjenigen nicht, der doch an PK stirbt, weil er viel zu spät zur ersten Früherkennungsuntersuchung gegangen ist, als die Geschichte schon unheilbar war.

Ich habe gar nicht den Ehrgeiz, "ein PSA-Screening bei gesunden Männern mittleren Alters" *durchzusetzen*  wie sollte ich das können? Wer nicht sucht (nämlich nach Informationen zur PK-Früherkennung), der auch nicht findet. Mein Ehrgeiz beschränkt sich darauf, diejenigen, die suchen, auch etwas finden zu lassen, z. B. hier.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

die Überprüfung des bei mir abgespeicherten Links zu Stephen Strums "Was wir in den letzten 10 Jahren..." ergab, dass dort der 3. Teil von mir noch nicht erfasst wurde. Vielen Dank für die erneute Einstellung dieser großartigen Beschreibung und der hilfreichen Übersetzung durch Dich und die erwähnten, beliebten Forumsaktivisten.

Auch diese Passage: "Der Einsatz von PSA-Ableitungen wie PSAV, PSAVZ und PSAD" überzeugt in Anbetracht der gerade in den letzten Tagen hier entbrannten, hitzigen Diskussionen um das PSA und seine Deutung.

Das von mir heute verwendete Zitat entstammt auch der in Rede stehenden Dokumentation.

*"Der überragende Arzt verhindert Krankheit, der mittelmäßige Arzt wendet sich der drohenden Erkrankung zu, der minderwertige Arzt behandelt die tatsächliche Erkrankung"*
(Chinesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Ralf, ich suche meinen Trost woanders. 


> Dass Prostatakrebs nicht die einzige, und auch nicht die Haupttodesursache für Männer in Deutschland ist, ist allgemein bekannt und eine Binsenweisheit. Das tröstet aber denjenigen nicht, der doch an PK stirbt, weil er viel zu spät zur ersten Früherkennungsuntersuchung gegangen ist, als die Geschichte schon unheilbar war.


Dieser Satz beleidigt alle Betroffenen. Unterstellt er doch, das PCA zuverlässig früherkennbar ist. Das ist falsch und wird besonders auch in dem Vortrag bestätigt, den der Urologe hier im thread weiter vorn zitiert. Was über meine Quelle (Sig) verbreitet wird, bestätigt das. 

Du darfst aber gerne evidenzbasierte Belege vorlegen, die Deine These unterstützen. Der Erfahrungsbericht "zur Lage der Nation..." des Dr Strum ist da nichts Wert. 

Gruß, D., der schon weiß, wie angewandte Naturwissenschaft zu handhaben ist. Seine Familie lebt davon nämlich ziemlich gut.

----------


## LudwigS

> Eine Produktion ist immer eine Anzahl pro Zeit. Nehmen wir aber mal zur Güte an, *das benigne PSA sei 0,067ng/ml Blut!!!* 
> 
> Dann ist diese konstante Zahl für gesunde Männer sicher großen  Unsicherheiten behaftet. Diese können Prostatitis oder sexuelles  Verhalten sein. Zur Feststellung dieser dann *individuellen Zahl* ist  somit eine Messreihe für PSA erforderlich, die nach meinen bescheidenen  Kenntnissen der Medizin sicher eine Messung pro Quartal erfordert. Aber  bitte keinen Sex in der Woche vor der Messung.



Die Zahl 0,067 ist kein benignes PSA in ng/ml, sondern ist die benigne PSA-Dichte in ng/ml/cm³.

Diese Zahl ist ein Durchschnittswert der Männer und keine individuelle Zahl.

Mit bisschen Schreibaufwand könnten die Urologen die durchschnittliche PSA-Dichte auch selbst ermitteln, 
wenn sie die vielen, vielen PSA - und Volumenbestimmungen nähmen und bei den Prostatas ohne Manipulation und Krebs-/Entzündungsverdacht einfach mal die Durchschnitts-PSA-Werte durch die Durchschnittsvolumina teilen würden.
Der erhaltene Wert könnte durchaus geringfügig von 0,067 ng/ml/cm³ Prostatavolumen abweichen.
Die Konsequenzen daraus wären aber nur minimal.

Mit diesem Faktor erhält man für eine gesunde Prostata von 20 cm³ einen statistisch unverdächtigen PSA-Wert von 1,3 ng/ml und erst für eine 60 cm³-Prostata diesen jahrelang und auch teilweise heute noch benutzten PSA-Grenzwert von 4 ng/ml.

Da die meisten keine so große Prostata haben, hat man, um dem Rechnung zu tragen, den Grenzwert für eine erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit bezüglich Prostatagesundheit Richtung PSA 2,5 ng/ml gerückt.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Ludwig, 


> Die Zahl 0,067 ist kein benignes PSA in ng/ml, sondern ist die benigne PSA-Dichte in ng/ml/cm³.
> 
> Diese Zahl ist ein Durchschnittswert der Männer und keine individuelle Zahl.


Die Erläuterung (1. Satz) nehme ich gerne zur Kenntnis. Dein zweiter Satz (Durchschnittswert) bestätigt, dass die genannte Durchschnittszahl auf den Einzelfall nicht übertragbar ist und damit meine vormalige Argumentation. 

Meine einfach hingeschriebene notwendige Messhäufigkeit von mehrmals (vier) pro Jahr begründet sich aus der zu erwartenden PSA Verdopplungszeit von einigen Jahren. Zu ihrer Bestimmung plus diesem Basiswert bedarf es halt häufiger Messungen im Verhältnis zur Verdopplungszeit. Das ist Standard in der angewandten Physik und in der Medizin sicher nicht anders. 

Und wegen der schlechten Spezifität von PSA bei gesunden Männern zur Identifikation von PCA bleibe ich bei meinem Vorwurf der Beleidigung unseres Moderators des Patientenselbsthilfeforums gegenüber allen Erstdiagnosen mit Metastasen. Begründung sein: "weil er viel zu spät zur ersten Früherkennungsuntersuchung gegangen ist, als die Geschichte schon unheilbar war." Sein "weil" bedeutet einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang, den zu belegen er nun verpflichtet ist. 

Und "weil" er das nicht können wird, verbanne ich seine Argumentation bis dahin in das Reich des Aberglaubens. 

Und "weil" er anscheind nicht mal PCA erkrankt ist, soll er bitte künftig sich warm anziehen, bevor er schwer betroffenen PCA Patienten den Anschein einer Eigenverantwortlichkeit vorwürft.

Damit wünsche ich noch einen angenehmen Karfreitag. Christ sein begründet sich tatsächlich allein durch den Glauben. Wer von mir dafür Beweise fordert, wird enttäuscht werden. Im Gegenzug stelle ich es ihm frei, mir diebezüglich Aberglauben vorzuwerfen. Ich bleibe dann entspannt. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Diogenes,
wenn Du schon alles besser weisst, dann hätte man erwarten dürfen, dass Dir auch KISP (Link siehe oben im Ingress der Site) bekannt ist. Dort findest Du die Krankengeschichte unseres Moderators. Eine Entschuldigung dürfte fällig sein.
Dann: Du interpretierst die Aussage über Patienten, die zu spät zur Früherkennung gehen, als Vorwurf an die Adresse *aller* Betroffenen. Die Rede ist aber nur von jenen Patienten, die an *PK sterben*, weil sie *viel zu spät* Früherkennung suchten, nicht aber von der Überzahl, die aus anderen Gründen als PK sterben. Dass die Früherkennung zuverlässig sei, *wird nicht behauptet*; als eine Massnahme, die *hilfreich* sein kann (aber nicht muss) steht sie aber durchaus zur Diskussion.
Jürg

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Jürg, ich weiß nicht alles besser, aber: 


> Hallo Diogenes,
> wenn Du schon alles besser weisst, dann hätte man erwarten dürfen, dass Dir auch KISP (Link siehe oben im Ingress der Site) bekannt ist. Dort findest Du die Krankengeschichte unseres Moderators. Eine Entschuldigung dürfte fällig sein.
> Dann: Du interpretierst die Aussage über Patienten, die zu spät zur Früherkennung gehen, als Vorwurf an die Adresse *aller* Betroffenen. Die Rede ist aber nur von jenen Patienten, die an *PK sterben*, weil sie *viel zu spät* Früherkennung suchten, nicht aber von der Überzahl, die aus anderen Gründen als PK sterben. Dass die Früherkennung zuverlässig sei, *wird nicht behauptet*; als eine Massnahme, die *hilfreich* sein kann (aber nicht muss) steht sie aber durchaus zur Diskussion.
> Jürg


Der Moderator nutzt nicht die seinem Forum übliche "Über mich" Seite und auch nicht die sonst übliche Sig (wie bei Dir und mir). Glaubst Du, ich suche seine Krankheitsgeschichte sonst wo??? So viel Zeit investiere ich nun auch nicht. Wenigstens der Forumbetreiber sollte mit seinem Forum umgehen können. 

Zum Zweiten gebe ich Dir oder dem Forumsbetreiber gerne die Chance, zu unterscheiden zwischen dem, der an Proatatkrebs stirbt, weil er 
1. zu spät zur Vorsorge geht oder
2. andere Gründe geltend macht
Führe evidenzbasierte Belege bei. Belege auch die mögliche Unterstellung, dass die metastisierte Erstdiagnose in der Verantwortung der Patienten liegt. Bitte nicht von Dr. Strum und Kollegen, welche ihr eigenes Forschungszentrum betreiben und ihre eigenen Medien zur Veröffentlichung nutzen. Sie onanieren in ihrer Wissenschaft. Sondern bitte solche, die von anerkannten Wissenschaftlern als anerkannte Veröffentlichung anerkannt werden. Man erkennt sie daran, dass sie zitiert werden und keine bunten Bilder von sich in ihre Veröffentlichung kleben. 

Zum letzten, belege für gesunde Männer, wann systematische Früherkennung hilfreich ist. Nicht sein kann, sondern ist. Statistische Aussagen über anerkannte.... sind dabei hilfreich. 

Nichts habt Ihr. Die PSA Verläufe sind unspezifisch ohne Ende. Dies ist kein Selbsthilfe Forum sondern eines zur Selbstzerstörung. Mir ist bislang ausschließlich im Forum der Vorwurf der Eigenverantwortung für t3b m1 entgegen geschlagen. Ich kanns verkraften und schlage zurück, weil ich selber lesen kann und Quellen bewerten kann. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## jürgvw

Uff, lieber Diogenes, an Deiner Selbstzerstörung möchte ich natürlich nicht schuld sein. Rette Dich rechtzeitig aus diesem Forum, bevor Du von der Selbstzerstörung ereilt wirst! Tschüss Jürg

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forum,

wie lange müssen wir eigentlich dieses unselige Gestammel von einem Weltverbesserer ertragen. Ignorieren hilft nicht! Er greift jeden Faden auf, um seine Weisheiten an den Mann zu bringen. Ralf als Administrator ist nicht verpflichtet, seine PKH in seinem Profil zu hinterlegen. Unzählige Forumsbenutzer tun dies, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ebenfalls nicht. Es ist trotzdem kein Geheimnis, dass Ralf Betroffener ist; aber sehr wohl darauf verzichten darf, Details über seine PKH zu publizieren. Die heute in Sinope lebenden Menschen haben absolut keine Ähnlichkeit mehr mit dem in der Pfalz ansässigen Diogenes von eigenem Gnaden. Sie verfügen noch über jene Demut, die erforderlich ist, anderen Menschen gegenüber mit dem Respekt aufzutreten, den man als nachbarschaftliches Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl empfinden möchte resp. gern würde.

*"Ich sage das, was ich denke und nicht das, was Du hören willst"
*(Isaak Öztürk)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Jürg und Harald, Eure Beweislast bewegt sich auf frühlingsmäßg dünnem Eis. Gibt es fachlich nachzubessern?
Gruß, D.

----------


## Harald_1933

Zumindest ich verzichte auf alle Beweise; ich bin manchmal sogar abergläubisch, und das ist nicht gut!! (Aus der Schule geplaudert: vom Religionsunterricht Vorlesung in der 1. Klasse Volksschule Hamburg Barmbeck, Am Graudenzer Weg)

*"Es ist schon alles gesagt, nur noch nicht jedem"*
(Hennes Ross)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Harald,

ich denke, Ignorieren könnte helfen. Man müsste es nur durchhalten. Diesem bedauernswerten Forumsteilnehmer wird sein Aberglaube auf Zustimmung wohl kein Glück bringen. 

Gruß Knut

----------


## knut.krueger

> D.
> Mir ist bislang ausschließlich im Forum der Vorwurf der Eigenverantwortung für t3b m1 entgegen geschlagen.


  Dann erläutere mir einmal, wer denn für Deine Erkrankung verantwortlich ist aber bitte mit evidenzbasierten Belegen. 

  Knut

----------


## RalfDm

> wenn Du schon alles besser weisst, dann hätte man erwarten dürfen, dass Dir auch KISP (Link siehe oben im Ingress der Site) bekannt ist. Dort findest Du die Krankengeschichte unseres Moderators.


Nicht mehr lieber Jürg. Ich habe sie vor wenigen Tagen aus dem Netz genommen, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass sich aus ihr für Andere kaum etwas lernen lässt, sie ist zu individuell. Außerdem geht sie nicht jeden etwas an; wer sie kennt, kennt sie.

Beste Grüße,

Ralf

----------


## naja13

Hallo Forum!

Ich lese seit einem guten halben Jahr hier mit, weil ich blöde PSA-Werte hatte und Informationen suchte.

Wenn ich aus Anlass des heftigen Streits in diesem Tread von gestern Abend meine Eindrücke der letzten sechs Monate Revue passieren lasse, dann kommen mir vor allem 4 Personen in den Sinn:

- Ein "Harald", der zu jedem Thema etwas schreibt und gerne Öl ins Feuer schüttet.
- Ein "Knut", der seine Meinung oft wie ein Bulldozer vertritt
- Ein "Diogenes", der als Naturwissenschaftler immer Beweise sehen will und gerne provoziert.
- Ein "Ralf", der versucht, die Dinge zu versachlichen und Ruhe im Forum zu bewahren.

 Als ich las, dass Kranke mit Metastasen daran selbst schuld  sind und die Volkswirtschaft schädigen, fühlte ich mich abgestossen und hatte einen Proteststurm erwartet. Statt dessen wird das von "Knut" ständig wiederholt und verteidigt, auch gestern abend wieder. Ich vermute, er will damit das "PSA-Screening" verteidigen? Aber darf man so mit schwer erkrankten Männern umgehen? Ist das nicht ein zu böser Spott, fast Schadenfreude?

Ein Forum soll doch eine gemeinsame Sache sein, keine gemeine, oder?

Willi

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Willi,




> - Ein "Harald", der zu jedem Thema etwas schreibt und gerne Öl ins Feuer schüttet.
> - Ein "Knut", der seine Meinung oft wie ein Bulldozer vertritt
> - Ein "Diogenes", der als Naturwissenschaftler immer Beweise sehen will und gerne provoziert.
> - Ein "Ralf", der versucht, die Dinge zu versachlichen und Ruhe im Forum zu bewahren.


du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen! In meinem Berufsleben ist mir immer wieder dieses Muster von Krankheitsverarbeitung begegnet. Ich muß mich immer wieder beherrschen, um nicht loszupoltern: Leute, habt ihr noch alle Tassen im Schrank? Wie geht ihr als Erwachsene miteinander um ? Seit ihr alle auf dem Level meines gerade 3-jährigen Enkel, der ohne Differenzierungsmöglichkeit nur "ich will" schreien kann, um dann wieder ganz lieb zurückzukommen.

Das liegt wohl in der Bedrohung durch das Wissen um den Krebs begründet. Mehr möchte ich als Nichtbetroffener und als Nichtpsychologe nicht sagen.

Fest steht: mit den Mitteln der evidenzbasierten Medizin allein wird man dem Problem der subjektiven Erfahrung  nicht gerecht. Hier die Statistik - dort die Selbsterfahrung, die Tragödie, die eine maligne Krankheit in der Psyche und in der Physis auslösen kann entzieht sich diesem Strickmuster.

Leider hat offenbar auch Martin S. diesem Druck nicht ausgehalten. Auf alle Fälle muß ich seinen Rückzug - in diesem Thread begründet - so interpretieren.

Auch daß Ralf seine Historie aus dem Forum entfernt hat, weist in diese Richtung. Letztlich überfordert der Marktplatz die Sensibilität das, was man früher Seele nannte. 

Für den, dem  es noch was sagt: Frohe Ostern!

Winfried

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Willi,
das hast Du ziemlich treffend analysiert und ich kann gut verstehen, das als "Neuer" so wahr zu nehmen.
 Ich selbst habe inzwischen auch meine persönlichen Daten gelöscht da ich eine heftige Breitseite von unserem fleißig schreibenden Physiker erhielt wo er vor allem mein Alter ins Visier nahm und in dem netten Beitrag das Wort Sarg zweimal vor kam. (Dieser Beitrag wurde dann aber ganz schnell mit dem ganzen Thread gelöscht- war wohl doch etwas zu viel)
Das Ganze liegt aber inzwischen 2 Monate zurück und seitdem habe ich mich hier heraus gehalten. Irgendwie ist es mir auch zu akademisch. Gruß und schöne Osterfeiertage, Carlos

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Dann erläutere mir einmal, wer denn für Deine Erkrankung verantwortlich ist aber bitte mit evidenzbasierten Belegen.


König Zufall, oder was bildest Du Dir ein, besser zu wissen. König Zufall bestimmt sowohl die Quantenphysik wie die Zellmutation. Alles andere ist Aberglaube!

Ich stimme ansonsten den Beiträgen dieser Seite zu.

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Für den, dem  es noch was sagt: Frohe Ostern!


Mit Hinweis auf mein Posting #91 schließe ich mich gerne an.

Gruß,D.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

An Alle,

genau so "isses!"

Toleranz wird hier im Forum immer propagiert, sowie das jeder letztendlich seine Therapieentscheidung selbst zu treffen habe. Trotzdem wird aber zugleich versucht  Einstellungen, und Sichtweisen, durch geschicktes argumentieren Ausdruck zu verleihen in der Absicht, dass es doch noch,  zu einem Umdenken seines Gegenübers kommt.
Unterstrichen, wird dies dann all zu oft (bei widersprüchlichen Ansichten anderer User), mit einem Zitat von Dr. Leibowitz,
„jeder hat das Recht auf seine falsche Meinung.“
Dagegen wird allerdings eine weitere Aussage Leibowitz, sinngemäß,
„weniger ist oftmals besser als zu viel!“, nicht gemacht.

Keiner gibt hier zu, kann er auch nicht, Ausnahmen ausgeschlossen, dass seine Therapieentscheidung evtl. „falsch“, oder zu diesem Zeitpunkt, nicht die „Richtige“ gewesen sein könnte.
„Alle haben - für sich - die „richtige Entscheidung“ getroffen, würden es wieder so machen, sein Fall ähnelt immer dem seines Gegenübers, und auf Grund dieser Tatsache wird versucht den „Neulingen“ die eigene Therapie zu suggerieren, zusätzliche Diagnoseoptionen als Voraussetzung für eine individuelle optimierte Therapieentscheidung als „sinnlos“ erachtet,  und beharrlich  auf der eigenen Meinung "herumzureiten." Auch in diesem Thread wieder das endlos Gerede , "Pro und Contra" des PCa-Screenings.

Ist ja auch verständlich, „überlebt“ das Individuum psychisch doch nur, wenn er im harmonischen Einklang seines Selbst ist. Ein Streben nach innerlicher Konsistenz ist unabdingbar.
Daraus folgend werden, und müssen, einmal „falsch“ getroffene Entscheidungen, welche einen inkonsistenten Spannungszustand hervorrufen, kognitiv so verändert werden, dass wieder eine Konsistenz besteht. 
Inkonsistenz, bringt nun mal die seelische Balance aus dem Gleichgewicht.
 
Ich selbst begreife das PCa als eine systemische, und chronische Erkrankung im ganzheitlichen Sinne, unabhängig vom klinischen Stadium, seiner Aggressivität, und der Tumorbiologie.
Ein konstruktives Auseinandersetzen mit der Erkrankung sollte, soweit es geht, das Ziel jedes Betroffenen sein. Nur so besteht eine Chance mit und nicht am PCa  diesen Planeten zu verlassen.
Einen „golden Standard“, Therapieansatz, sowie verlässliche diagnostische Methoden, für den Einzelfall gibt es nicht, und wird es auch nicht geben, bedingt durch die intraindividuellen biologischen Tumoreigenschaften jeglicher Tumorerkrankung.
Die Statistik kann bestenfalls eine Orientierungshilfe sein.

Dies Ansicht wurde von mir sinngemäß in einem anderen Thread zuvor schon einmal gepostet

In diesem Sinne frohe und entspannte Osterfeiertage weiterhin.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## GeorgS

> Zitat helmut.a.g. 
> Alle haben - für sich - die richtige Entscheidung getroffen, würden es wieder so machen, sein Fall ähnelt immer dem seines Gegenübers, und auf Grund dieser Tatsache wird versucht den Neulingen die eigene Therapie zu suggerieren, ...


Hallo Helmut,

um einen anderen Menschen zu verstehen, müsste man erst einen halben Mond lang in seinen Mokassins gehen, sagen die Indianer, andernfalls bleiben *wir*  gefangen in *unserem* System. 

 Einer hat es schon vor Jahren auf den Punkt gebracht:
Was gibt es Positiveres, als sich selbst und dem Krebspatienten die Sicherheit geben zu können, das eigene Handeln habe ihn vor Schlimmerem bewahrt. Welcher Arzt erklärt seinem Patienten schon gerne, dass er ihn möglicherweise von einem Tumor geheilt hat, der ohne ihn nie aufgefallen wäre., sagte Prof. Fritz Schröder (Urologe, Universität Rotterdam) auf einem Kongress der Federation of Internal Medicine in Berlin.

Ein entspanntes Wochenende wünscht uns allen

GeorgS

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Knut.Krüger: (etwas verspätete Antwort)

Deine modifizierte Exeltabelle, Vergleichsanalyse, bzgl. einer Neubewertung, und Betrachtungsweise, der PSA-VZ im Kontext des tPSA´s versus cPSA zur Verlaufstkontrolle, ist schon beeindruckend. Der analytische Ansatz gerechtfertigt.

Trotzdem, so erscheint es mir, dass es sich dabei um einen Artefakt in dieser Betrachtungsweise handeln könnte.
Der Grenzwert ( cutoff ), bzgl. einer Intervention ( AS-Strategie etc.), wird in der S3-Leitlinie u.a. mit einer PSA-VZ < = 3 Jahre vorgegeben.
Diese Vorgabe resultiert, so mutmaße ich mal, aus irgendwelchen evidenzbasierten Studien, welche diesen Nachweis erbrachten. Weiterhin mutmaße ich, wenn dem so sein sollte, wurde bei der Datenerhebung das tPSA zu Grunde gelegt, der benigne PSA-Anteil blieb unberücksichtigt. Somit ist eine Verlaufskontrolle von < 3 Jahre, S3-Leitlinienkonfom, gerechtfertigt.
Nach der „gaussischen Normalverteilung“ verteilen sich auch die nicht erfassten Faktoren (fPSA, PV etc.) gleichmäßig. Die Irrtumswahrscheinlichkeit, das Vertrauensintervall, Validität usw. dürfte in diesen Studien den üblichen „Gütekriterien“ zur Evidenz entsprechen.
Daraus folgernd, müsste dieser Grenzwert bei neu angelegten Studien, unter Berücksichtigung der benignen Anteile, also nur das cPSA als Basis, zu einem niedrigeren Grenzwert ( z. B.< = 2 J.) führen.

Weiterhin ist die Ermittlung des gutartigen PSA-Anteils ( 0,066 mulitipliziert mit dem PV ) schlecht reproduzierbar. Alleine die Ermittlung des Prostatavolumens, welche von der Erfahrung des Untersuchers zur jeweiligen Untersuchsmethode abhängt.
Ich selbst habe genauso viele indifferente Volumenbestimmungen wie Untersucher.
MRT (2010) = 34 ml, DRUS-Uni Heidelberg = 30 ml, TRUS (2011) 25 ml, Sono Coburg (2012) 30 ml, und TRUS (2013) 25 ml. Durch interpolieren wäre eine annähernde Volumenbestimmung möglich.
Vor ca. einem Jahr hatte ich mich mit der PSA-Dichte, Volumenbestimmung etc. auseinandergesetzt gehabt, um eine bessere Einschätzung meiner Tumorbiologie zu bekommen, im Kontext der postulierten PSA-Parameter nach Dr. S. Strum.
Dies scheiterte an der Volumenbestimmung der Prostata.
Ich erinnere mich, dass ich in dieser Zeit auf eine Dissertation gestoßen bin, „Vergleichsstudie der versch. Messmethoden zur präanal. Volumenbestimmung, und PSA-Dichte, im Vergleich von ektomierten Prostatapräparaten.´, am Krebsforschungsinstitut Heidelberg. ( Dissertation, Autor etc., müsste ich wieder herausfinden)
Fazit der Arbeit, eine Ermittlung der PSA-Dichte im Kontext zur Volumenbestimmung durch DRUS, MRT, TRUS, ist nicht möglich, und stellt dadurch die Ermittlung der PSA-Dichte als Prognosefaktor erheblich in Frage. Die angegebene Sensitivität, und Spezifität der jeweiligen Verfahren korrelieren in keiner Hinsicht mit dem tatsächlichen Volumen der Prostata.
*Eine Bestimmung ist nur gegeben, wenn die Prostata nach einer RPE gewogen, oder „ausgelitert“ wird.*
**
Nach meiner letzten TRUS-Messung, (2013) PV = 25 ml, wäre der gutartige Anteil 1,65 ng/ml, der bösartige = 5,34 ng/ml, bei einem tPSA von 6,99 ml.
Ich habe mir dieses Jahr, zum ersten Male, den komplexen Anteil (5,5 ng/ml) bestimmen lassen. Eine Abweichung von 0,16 ng/ml.

Um das Thema zu beenden, denke ich ich,

*„ganz einfach das komplexe PSA (cPSA) bestimmen lassen, und die ganze Rechnerei erübrigt sich.“*

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich bin fast zufällig mal wieder auf diesen Thread gestossen unter dem Titel:
"Die Früherkennung wird überschätzt"
Ohne aktuellen Anlass, ausser dem Schneesturm vor der Tür, der mich
drinnen festhält, hab ich mich wieder mal mit der Materie befasst mit einem
überaus simplen Fazit, weswegen ich das hier mitteilen möchte:

Anhand meines Früherkennungs-PSA-Verlaufes haben sich Knut Krüger
 und Hans-Heinrich Glättli je mit der Auswertung der Rohwerte befasst. 
Sie sind dabei bei ganz anderen Ansätzen auf bemerkenswert ähnliche 
Ergebnisse gekommen betreffend der Auswertung zur PSA-Verdoppelungszeit:





> ..., dass bei der Ermittlung der Verdopplungszeit, ob nun bei myProstate oder bei KISP, 
> ein systematischer Fehler vorliegt. Die erste Verdopplungszeit wird immer zu positiv, d.h. zu lang, 
> dargestellt, denn sie baut auf einen PSA- Sockelbetrag, bestehend aus der Prostata und dem PCa, auf. 
> Nachstehende Tabelle, in KISP erstellt, zeigt den bekannten Verlauf Deiner Verdopplungszeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe dann einmal gespielt, und erhalte das beste Ergebnis mit einer Annahme von 1,25 für Deine Prostata 
> und einem PCa-Startvolumen von 0,15, wie nachstehende Tabelle zeigt
> ...



Siehe dazu die bemerkenswerte Übereinstimmung mit PSA-Alert, 
das allerdings nicht durch Zahlenspiel, sondern durch mathematische 
Zerlegung des Verlaufes in zwei Exponentialfunktionen für PSA-PCa und PSA-BPH
zum Ziel kommt[3]:





Der letzte Wert vor der RPE ist in diese Rechnung wie auch in Knuts Schätzung
 nicht einbezogen (Das Blut wurde wohl NACH der an diesem Tage stattfindenden 
Biopsie gezogen, was den vom übrigen Verlauf abweichenden Wert erklären könnte).

Bemerkenswert ist die äusserst geringe Standardabweichung des realen Verlaufes
vom PSA-Alert-Modell, das davon ausgeht, dass sowohl Krebs als auch BPH sich 
exponentiell entwickeln, in der logarithmischen Skala also durch Geraden darzu-
stellen sind. BPH hat dabei stets eine derart geringe Steigung, dass Knuts Annahme 
eines festen Wertes die Abschätzung der tatsächlichen VZ des PSA-PCa kaum kompromittiert.

Wie man sowohl an Knuts Tabelle als auch an H.H. Glättlis Graphen sieht, ist es 
bei Werten nach dem Schnittpunkt von blauer BPH- und roter PCa-Geraden, 
reichlich egal ob da noch eine Prostata vorhanden sei, oder nicht. 
Vor diesem von Glättli mit "Ende Latenz" bezeichneten Punkt, also in der Phase,
in der eine Früherkennung am ehesten hilfreich wäre, würden beide Verfahren den
Krebs bereits deutlich anzeigen.
Doch gerade in dieser Phase tragen geringste Abweichungen durch eine leichte
Prostata-Entzündung, durch Sex oder Velofahren vor der Blutentnahme etc. zu
einem erheblichen Rauschen bei, das den Sachverhalt verschleiern könnte.

Ist dann mal die 4 ng/ml erreicht, sieht das Auge diese typische nach oben 
gekrümmte Bananenkurve einer Exponentialfunktion auf einer Basis >0
 auf den ersten Blick. Aber just dann schickt der Hausarzt seine Früherkennungs-
Patienten ohnehin zur weiteren Abklärung zum Urologen, wie mir geschehen.
Dieser Wert wird aber nach einer Reihe sich verkürzender VZ erreicht. Der
Trigger für weitere Abklärungen liegt also nicht bei 4 ng/ml oder sonst einem
Wert, sondern bei der Auswertung der Daten nach VZ.
*
Fazit: 
Eine sich in der Früherkennungsphase stetig verkürzende Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) 
ist ohne weitere Mathematik ein starker Hinweis auf Prostatakrebs und damit
Anlass für weitere Diagnostik, auch wenn die Werte noch deutlich unter 4 liegen.*


Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
Weiterführendes und die in obigem Sinne "aufgebohrte" Exeltabelle von Ralf samt
Stellungnahme von Dr. Strum finden sich in diesem Thread, Beitrag #68:

----------


## Mikael

Bin gerade nochmal über den Beitrag von Günter55 auf der ersten Seite gestolpert. Daran dass der PSA-Wert landläufig unterschätzt wird, hat sich bis heute leider wenig geändert. Da gibt es auch 2015 immer noch weit verbreitetes Nichtwissen, welches man auch salopp als Ignoranz bezeichnen darf. Dass es heute noch Hausärzte gibt, die Sätze wie "PSA können Sie vergessen, der sagt gar nichts aus. Deswegen zahlen ihn die Kassen ja auch nicht" von sich geben (erst letzte Woche so zu hören bekommen), da möchte man angesichts Initialwerten von über 300 wie bei Günter55 mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand.

----------

